# Synthetine, Syntherol, Synthepure and Synthergine



## Elvia1023

Synthetek now do European shipping so I ordered some supplies and figured I would use this thread to present my findings and log my progress. I will be running synthetine at 4-5ml per day dosed pre and post workout to start. Syntherol I will be dosing in my calves starting at 0.5ml per inj but this time just dosed in 4 spots per calf each day. I plan to later move up to 1ml per inj site and possibly 1.5ml depending upon future progress. I figured to keep things varied I would include recipes for fruit smoothies I make with my synthepure whey isolate. I will also be running synthergine for liver support but nothing I can really report with that unless I can get future blood tests.

I didn't order any syntherol as I had a few bottles from the past but my calves could do with it so adding that in too. I planned to start this thread a few days ago but have had issues getting pins in my new home. I have already started the synthegine and I love the feeling it gives me. I notice my eyes go really white on it... whiter than they ever get when off it. I will start the synthetine at 2ml (400mg) pre workout 2moro. The syntherol I will start in just under a week as I am waiting on more pins. Synthepure I will be opening 2moro too. Expect lots of updates and progress pics and I welcome anyone else using any of the same products to chime in with their experiences.

I am hoping I can get really ripped adding the synthetine to my current aas stack. I added in the adrol recently but everything else I have been running since the start of my cycle. My cycle is 50mg test c, 40mg tren a, 40mg mast e and 50mg adrol per day.


----------



## Magnus82

How did your last syntherol run go? It was calves wasn't it?


----------



## AnaSCI

Interesting Elvia. Thanks for sharing here!


----------



## PRIDE

Subscribed!


----------



## Elvia1023

To test the waters I dosed 1ml synthetine pre workout today. I am waiting on pins so thats another factor too (just have slin pins now). It's is like water and flows through a 30G slin pin easily. I have never had an easier injection... it's like injecting bac water but with no string. I have read a few times about guys saying it really brings out vascularity post injection and they weren't kidding! I then left my flat but had a few things to do so slightly later dosed 50mg adrol and had a double espresso and had a great workout.

Gonna dose my synthergine pre bed and plan to open my tub of synthepure 2moro. I plan to use the protein for 2 meals in the day... it will always be mixed with a selection of fruits. I will get some pics up over the weekend too.


----------



## Elvia1023

Magnus82 said:


> How did your last syntherol run go? It was calves wasn't it?



Yes I done my calves. I wasn't consistent though but still had great results. They couldn't be more weak genetically and I have abused them over the years so to see the changes in them over a matter of weeks was great for me. Here are 2 pics not sure of the time between but I think it is about 1 month.

Starting photo...







After...






18-18.4 inches depending where you measure. 


It makes me laugh looking at the pics above. My calves looked so shit and honestly my training would be insane and great form and heavy weights. My calves are a perfect example of genetics in bodybuilding. I know a few freaks and I remember asking one (who had ridiculous calves) what he done for them and he said he barely ever trained them. When he did he would do your standard 4 sets of 10 or so reps for seated and standing calf raises and that was it. There was me who had trained them that way and every other way imagineable. From 2 to 7 times per week, low to insanely high volume, reps ranging from 8 to 200, every machine, angle, 10 sec hold, 5 sec negative, slow and fast paced, stretching, super heavy and very light... you name it and they looked like I didn't even train them


----------



## Elvia1023

Long ago I used to help with a newsletter and would write about different topics every month. One month I wrote about synthergine so will post it here as it contains some info on it's ingredients. It's not the best article but here you go.

*Synthergine*​
Synthergine is a liver detoxifier made by Synthetek industries based in Australia. I have used the product numerous times over the years. Every time I use it I simply feel healthier. I feel a general boost in energy and vitality, an increase in appetite and notice my eyes go bright white. I notice these things because in my experience I consider this the best liver tonic in the world. It really is an elixir for the bodybuilder and I completely recommend it. Synthergine can be used all year round for effective protection of the liver. Although if you can only take it at certain times I would especially recommend it for when using oral steroids, pro hormones or other toxic drugs. I am currently injured and using a few painkillers so this is another excellent time to utilize synthergine's excellent detoxifying power.

Synthergine is made up of a number of very interesting ingredients. I will go through them and explain some of the benefits they create for the bodybuilder. Arginine hydrochloride supports the liver by generating urea that is vital for the removal of ammonia and other toxic substances via urination. It is also essential for when the body makes creatine. Creatine is a great tool for the bodybuilder as it enables more high intensity work and overall energy, enhances recovery, increases muscle volumization and provides better muscle contractions. The problem is creatine gets broken down into creatinine at a constant rate. However Arginine helps inhibit creatine breakdown and it also helps process nitrogen, a chemical needed for muscle growth. 

Lysine Hydrochloride is added as it helps with overall healing in the body. It also provides a major role in the bodies production of hormones, enzymes and antibodies. This acid is excellent for helping the body fully absorb calcium as well as reducing the symptoms of herpes simplex infections (cold sores etc). Interestingly Lysine and Arginine have an antagonistic relationship with one another that results in lysine being able to reduce arginine's ability to help synthesize certain proteins. However lots of research has been completed that shows when combined they assist one another greatly when it comes to building muscle and spiking gh levels. The combination of Lysine and Arginine really interest me as I have seen many studies suggesting they are effective for numerous things. Smriga M et al. (2007) displayed how when combined they significantly reduced both trait anxiety and state anxiety. Moreover they both lowered basal levels of salivary cortisol. 

Di-isopropylamine Dichloroacetate (DADA) aids in the detoxification of metallic and chemical metabolites. It also increases cortical glucose uptake and oxygen utilization. There is increasing documentation on DADA's incredible liver conditioning abilities. Lu LG et al. (2005) looked into DADA's effects on nonalcoholic fatty liver diseases. Over a treatment period of 8 weeks, both high and low dosage groups showed dramatic improvements in clinical symptoms, serum lipids and liver alteration severity. Most patients had their ALT numbers normalize by the end of the 8 week treatment. Moreover in all dosage groups no severe drug reactions were found and only 2 cases (1.4%) experienced any negative reaction and that was dryness of the mouth.

Sodium glucuronate enables the body to metabolize all the drugs a bodybuilder will take. These along with other toxins we take in are a strain for the liver. Glucuronic acid will be linked to each in order to make them more water soluble so they can be eliminated through urination. When your taking in drugs such as oral steroids the liver is working overtime to process everything. Glucuronate supplementation helps the liver process everything and improves overall liver function.

Methionine hydrochloride helps with the overall function of the liver, reduces inflammation, can treat depression and help with certain muscle pains. It's good for depression as it plays a very important part during the creation and breakdown of brain chemicals such as dopamine and serotonin. Interestingly people with certain liver diseases always have deficiencies in sulphur containing amino acids such as methionine. That fact shows the importance of such amino acids in the overall functioning of a healthy liver. The sulphur provided by methionine is vital for body metabolism and growth. Furthermore without enough sulphur we can not make use of many antioxidants. I am a keen believer in the use of antioxidants for the bodybuilder so it is wise to ensure the ones we intake can be utilized effectively. 

Estrogen can be a big issue for the androgen using bodybuilder due to aromatization. Methionine can actually convert the stronger and carcinogenic estradiol into estriol. This is of great use for the aas using bodybuilder. Moreover since estrogen is cleared through the liver, an enhanced liver function will reduce the body’s estrogen load. 

Methionine is converted into s-adenosyl methionine (SAMe) in the liver. Infact half of all methionine in the body is used in the liver to make SAMe. This is done for a reason as SAMe is the livers best friend and it even has special SAMe enzymes just for regenerating tissue. SAMe later transforms itself into glutathione. Glutathione is one of the most important things for health. It recharges other antioxidants, thus protecting our cells from free-radical-induced damage.

As you can see the liver has a tough job and we don't help. Synthergine with its clever list of ingredients will help you improve your general health and keep your liver working optimally. Our bodies are fascinating things and each day millions of processes go on inside us. I completely recommend adding in synthergine to help your body work the best it can. Recently I see Synthetek have improved the refining process so synthergine is now purer than it once was. It no longer contains any color or possible impurities of the manufacturing process. 

*References*

1. Smriga M, Ando T, Akutsu M, Furukawa Y, Miwa K, Morinaga Y (2007) Oral treatment with L-lysine and L-arginine reduces anxiety and basal cortisol levels in healthy humans. PMID: 17510493  [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE].
2. Lu LG, Zeng MD, Mao YM, Chen CW, Fu QC, Wang JY, Xie WF, Fan JG (2005) [Diisopropylamine dichloroacetate in the treatment of nonalcoholic fatty liver disease: a multicenter random double-blind controlled trial]. PMID: 15727691  [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE].


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday was a disaster  Nothing bad but I get ready for the gym do my shot and off I go and as I am walking realize it shut early that day 

Today I trained chest and calves. I took 1ml synthetine pre workout and had my pre workout and I pushed it hard. Ended up doing 3 plates a side on barbell press, 50kg incline db press, 26kg db on chest dips and 26kg db flyes. Calves were mainly on the horizontal leg press and involved about 10 sets of 15 reps with 10 sec rest in between sets. I looked like a different person with the pump post workout. My vascularity has come out so much due to the synthetine. I should have taken a pic post workout but will sort one out later.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I dosed 1ml synthetime pre workout and 1 ml post workout. The 1st inject was IM in my left delt with no issues whatsoever. Postworkout I tried 1ml sub-q in my stomach. It went in easily and no pain like most sub-q injections. But I am really surprised as I have no lump whatsoever... looks and feels the same. With peptides I have done (very rarely) 0.4ml bac water and I usually get a bad lump but it goes away within a few hours. Nothing with 1ml so I am happy. But I am still gonna mainly do IM shots in my shoulders and arms as I don't like putting stuff in my ever expanding stomach  

I am feeling great from the synthergine and I should have my pins any day now so will start my syntherol when I get them  I didn't get a pic done but will sort that out 2moro and will update regularly with pics so everyone can see any changes.


----------



## Elvia1023

Here are some of my items


----------



## Elvia1023

I like to study in depth whatever I am using so I will include and clinical studies I find worth noting on the way.

*Supplementation of L-carnitine in athletes: does it make sense?*

Karlic H1, Lohninger A.

Author information
1Ludwig Boltzmann Institute for Leukemia Research and Hematology, Vienna, Austria. [email protected]

Abstract

Studies in athletes have shown that carnitine supplementation may foster exercise performance. As reported in the majority of studies, an increase in maximal oxygen consumption and a lowering of the respiratory quotient indicate that dietary carnitine has the potential to stimulate lipid metabolism. Treatment with L-carnitine also has been shown to induce a significant postexercise decrease in plasma lactate, which is formed and used continuously under fully aerobic conditions. Data from preliminary studies have indicated that L-carnitine supplementation can attenuate the deleterious effects of hypoxic training and speed up recovery from exercise stress. Recent data have indicated that L-carnitine plays a decisive role in the prevention of cellular damage and favorably affects recovery from exercise stress. Uptake of L-carnitine by blood cells may induce at least three mechanisms: 1) stimulation of hematopoiesis, 2) a dose-dependent inhibition of collagen-induced platelet aggregation, and 3) the prevention of programmed cell death in immune cells. As recently shown, carnitine has direct effects in regulation of gene expression (i.e., carnitine-acyltransferases) and may also exert effects via modulating intracellular fatty acid concentration. Thus there is evidence for a beneficial effect of L-carnitine supplementation in training, competition, and recovery from strenuous exercise and in regenerative athletics.

PMID:15212755[PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## K1

Great thread E...Looking forward to following your progress!


----------



## Elvia1023

K1 said:


> Great thread E...Looking forward to following your progress!



Thanks. I will get pics up so guys can see my progress. I need my gf to shave my back again


----------



## Elvia1023

I decided to have an off day from the gym. It will do me good as I have been training quite a lot. I am going to add in cardio tomorrow after I train back and calves. I will start doing cardio a few times per week but never longer than 20 mins each time.

I opened my synthepure the other day. It is the perfect protein for my fruit smoothies. Gonna take 200mg synthetine now and have a pineapple, lemon and whey isolate smoothie. Yesterday I had a blueberry, raspberry, blackberry, redcurrant and whey isolate smoothie. You can't get better when cutting for a healthy boost...


----------



## Elvia1023

Just got my gf to take some pics. I shaved my body but the razor ran out so will do my arms later  She made me feel better saying I used to be twice the size when we first met  6ft 2 haven't a clue what I weigh now.


----------



## MattG

Look great brother! She thinks you used to be 2ce as big? 
I wouldnt take that one to heart, i dont see it...


----------



## Elvia1023

MattG said:


> Look great brother! She thinks you used to be 2ce as big?
> I wouldnt take that one to heart, i dont see it...



I know matey... you know what girls are like. I have lost some thickness but made up for it in other ways. I am actually in a happy place so even if someone insulted me bad I wouldn't take it to heart. 

Gonna see what synthetine can do and just keep training hard and watching what I eat. I need to up my protein though but now I have the synthepure I will do that. When I first got here I would have a few fruit smoothies per day but that went down to not even 3 per week (still eating the same amount of whole food). I feel healthier in general when I have fruit in my diet. I get most of the fruit frozen for my shakes now as it's cheaper but it's still far from cheap. 

How have you been? Have you ever run any synthetek stuff yourself?


----------



## Magnus82

Looking real good brother!


----------



## Elvia1023

Magnus82 said:


> Looking real good brother!



Thank you. That means alot coming from someone who looks as good as you


----------



## Elvia1023

My needles still haven't come so I will give it till Monday then phone up customs to see what needs to be done (what needs to be paid). Regardless I still dosed 2ml synthetine today pre workout. I done 1ml sub-q and 1ml im in my left delt. I then had 50mg adrol and on the way to the gym 1 1/2 scoops of pre workout and I was ready to go. I didn't have loads of time so trained fast and very hard. 

I trained back and done a variety of rows and pulldowns and some pushdowns near the end. I have a bad lower back (seriously bad) and I have been trying to rehab it over the last few months. So when I done 3 plates a side on barbell row I was made up cos well I am not in hospital  I finished my workout with calves on the horizontal leg press machine... it really hits them hard. 

I have noticed the 2ml pre workout made me extra hot. I have taken that pre workout loads so know it wasn't that. Has anyone else noticed that effect when using higher doses of synthetine?

Tonight I am feeling great. Post workout I had steak with a multiseed baguette. Then I had some porridge with banana pieces, raisins and chocolate whey mixed in. Just had a large bifidus yogurt with 1 scoop of fruit punch eaa's mixed in for flavouring and extra protein.


----------



## MattG

Elvia1023 said:


> I know matey... you know what girls are like. I have lost some thickness but made up for it in other ways. I am actually in a happy place so even if someone insulted me bad I wouldn't take it to heart.
> 
> Gonna see what synthetine can do and just keep training hard and watching what I eat. I need to up my protein though but now I have the synthepure I will do that. When I first got here I would have a few fruit smoothies per day but that went down to not even 3 per week (still eating the same amount of whole food). I feel healthier in general when I have fruit in my diet. I get most of the fruit frozen for my shakes now as it's cheaper but it's still far from cheap.
> 
> How have you been? Have you ever run any synthetek stuff yourself?



Been great my friend, thanks for asking  Been training hard 6 days a week for quite some time now, but seem to have plateaued as of lately...think its time for a week off to recoup then shock the system? Only synthetek product i have used has been syntherol for my arms. I must say it is by far the best. I tried several other brands that were cheaper, and started getting scar tissue. Lesson learned. You get what you pay for. Have taken a break from that, but in the future will only buy syntherol. I really do want to try their protein soon. Since they now offer US domestic shipping i'll have to get in on that now


----------



## Elvia1023

MattG said:


> Been great my friend, thanks for asking  Been training hard 6 days a week for quite some time now, but seem to have plateaued as of lately...think its time for a week off to recoup then shock the system? Only synthetek product i have used has been syntherol for my arms. I must say it is by far the best. I tried several other brands that were cheaper, and started getting scar tissue. Lesson learned. You get what you pay for. Have taken a break from that, but in the future will only buy syntherol. I really do want to try their protein soon. Since they now offer US domestic shipping i'll have to get in on that now



If you have been training like that then 1 week off is probably the best thing you could do for future gains. I have been training hard but still have my days off. Yes the syntherol is great and I look forward to using it again. Synthepure is amazing and is perfect for fruit smoothies. When I want a flavoured one I tend to rotate but using Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard whey now... mainly just have that with oats though.


----------



## Elvia1023

Everything has been going great for me. Well apart from not getting my needles so I will be calling customs 2moro. But once I get them I will move up in dose and start my syntherol protocol. I am looking forward to doing both. I have leaned out alittle since my last pic and my vascularity has come out more. I can already see the difference 200mg synthetine is making so excited to try 600mg then 800mg. Today I dosed 200mg pre workout and felt great. My gym has a coffee machine so I took one of my kazaar nespresso pods and had that pre workout. I have decided to stop all pre workouts and just have coffee from now on.

Today I trained shoulders and calves. I have a problem with my right forearm and it's really bad (been over a month now). Sometimes it hurts just picking my mobile up. I have been training around it but tonight thought fuck it. After warming up I tried to do some heavy lateral raises using different angles. It was effecting things so I settled at 26kg db's for my max. I love watching training vids to get me in the zone pre workout and watched Branch Warren training shoulders. I had 3 plate a side barbell presses in mind... fuck that  I did get 2 1/2 plates though for reps so I was happy. I then done a variety of exercises including machine presses for high reps, machine lateral raises, cable front raises etc. I finished with donkey calf raises and calf presses.

Today I have eaten...

4 whole eggs cooked in coconut oil with half a baguette

Oats with sultanas, banana pieces and chocolate whey mixed in

Synthepure fruit smoothie with pineapple and lemon

Seafood paella

Synthepure fruit smoothie with cherries, blueberries and raspberries

Salmon and salad with cherry tomatoes, avocado and carrot all drizzled in lemon juice.

Pre bed will be cottage cheese. 

All a bit random but I have enjoyed every meal  I do plan to lower my carbs though. I never count anything and just eat what I want but I will lower them... mainly keeping them in around training.

Gonna have 2 ml synthegine pre bed and 2moro will train hams, back and bi-ceps.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am very happy with the way things are going. I trained hams and back today and just after I was looking great for me. My needles were stopped by customs and I need to call again 2moro but I should be able to sort it so hopefully I get them soon. Really eager to start my syntherol and higher dosed synthetine. The synthetine really makes me sweat loads and I have already seen subtle changes after a short time using a low dose. Everything else is the same. I may add in oral winny but will give the synthetine atleast a month at higher doses before I do that. I want to see exactly the difference it creates.

I am going back to Liverpool on Thurs for a few days and it will be the first time I have seen my family in 3 months. I may get a day pass for a gym but if not it will be a 4 day break from everything. Hopefully I have my needles by the time I am back so I can hit everything hard. I actually have an opened bottle of syntherol in the UK and some needles so I could even start it at low doses when I am back to get used to it again


----------



## Elvia1023

I visited my family in the UK. The comp was broke over there so haven't updated since. When I asked my mum the other week about how many syntherol I had left she sent 3 and stated there was 1 more that had been opened. Anyway when I was back I looked through all my stuff and find 3 more sealed ones and 1 opened but nearly full so made up. Adding them onto my current stack that is 7 bottles so I can really go for this now.

I am pissed because I still don't have my needles. It's been a pain and been e-mailing them and hopefully I have them very soon. It's so frustrating as something as simple as needles has stopped me for this long. Once I start I will be 100% with everything as I want to get the best possible results. If I was in the UK I could get them easily and I guess I didn't foresee so many issues. Really looking forward to starting 

During my time in the UK I ate so much crap and ate out with my family a few times. Most days I mainly consumed bread, milk and cereal. I can literally go through 10 slices of break and a jug of milk in 15 mins and love it. I actually went to the gym twice over there. One day post workout I had a bowl of rice krispies and a snickers bar. Literally no thought into macros whatsoever. I think those few days have done me great mentally though so now I can be the complete opposite.

My upper back is injured so resting it and eating clean so in a few days when I get my needles I can start fresh and ready.


----------



## ProFIT

I like Synthetek products. I'll be watching your thread Elvia.


----------



## Elvia1023

Once I get my pins the plan is to use 4ml synthetine around each workout. Thats when I will be consuming most of my carbs too. The rest of the day will mainly be lean protein and veg or protein shakes with berries and greens. The syntherol will be started in my calves as I mentioned previously. I plan to get ripped over the next 6 weeks or so. 

Then it will be full bulk mode with progressively higher calories and heavier weights in the gym. I will throw MK-677 and GHRP-6 at different times to help my appetite. Gear will be sust and npp and an oral. I will carry on the syntherol as much as I can. Synthetine I will keep in with slin and carbs around training. Synthergine is a staple as my liver health is very important to me. Expect big changes from me over the next 6 months


----------



## Elvia1023

My pins have come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Since moving here I have had so many issues with the postal service. I have had 2 gear orders not come... the 1st magically got lost (showed up as delivered) and the 2nd got sent back to the UK. The needles got sent back to the UK even though they said they would hold it and I sent in all the necessay paperwork. Then they resend and the company says the address is wrong. The address was correct they just couldn't find it. I was worried they would send it back and I would lose my order but I got it today. I have never been so stressed over something so petty but atleast now I can take my aas and start my log properly. 

Full steam ahead and gonna start my syntherol tonight. I will post up pics of my progression etc. I am currently injured and did see a physio last night. I have pretty much been in bed for over a week as my upper back is bad. I am that fired up though I will just train legs until I can hit upper body again. I can do a few light weight exercises for upper body but will be careful. It's nothing serious but it is painful but seems to be getting better. 

Gonna see the physio again in 1 week or so. I do train very intensely and that has taken a toll on my body. He said I have issues with my lower and upper back, my right quad and right arm. For about 6 weeks I can barely reverse 2kg at times but can normal curl a heavy weight. I will sort all of this and just get better as a result.

2moro I will dose 400mg synthetine pre workout and then train legs and go for lots of reps with low-moderate weight


----------



## Elvia1023

I just started with 2 injects per calf of 0.5ml each side in the middle. I just wanted to ease into things as it has been a while since I last injected them. I have 27G 1/2 pins so the injections were easy. Even with the tiny amount I still felt them loads today when walking. I will inject 0.5ml in 4 spots in each calf tonight for a total of 8 injections.

My upper/middle trap is really bad and it was effecting my neck today so decided to not train. I saw a physio the other night and he was great but it actually hurt more the next day. It's not constant pain now but not far off... definitely getting better though. I will book another appointment to see him again soon.

2moro I am definitely training legs and probably will 4 times per week until my back is better. I will sort out pics 2moro so I can gauge my progress over the next few months.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I dosed 400mg synthetine pre workout and I sweated loads and I wasn't exactly pushing it super hard due to my injury. I was sweating lots at the start of training but it seemed to slow down but after my shower I was bad. I put on a 5% hoodie to go home in and they are quite thin and I pretty much soaked it through within 10 mins. I got the tram home and I could see people staring at me probably thinking I had just trained hard in my clothes... not the truth that I had been wearing it for 10 mins 

I started with light weight shoulder work. The lightest db's in the main part of the gym are 4kg. I done a variety of lateral raises and front raises. Then I got on an incline bench chest down and performed 45 degree front raises holding the db's up for 5 secs. I used that to try and isolate the middle trap were my injury is. Then some light cable work for rear delts and onto seated cable row to stretch my back out. I just kept the weight super low and performed 40 perfect reps. Then completed a few sets leaning forward to help stretch out my back before doing some light weight pulldowns. That was all just to get my shoulders/back activated and try to feel normal again 

Moved on to legs and went fairly heavy but was careful. That consisted of warming up on leg extentions then about 8 sets on the seated leg curl going up in weight. Then horizontal leg press were I pushed it performing 3 sets of 15 reps (45 total) with different foot positions. I performed a few sets of 45 reps and did push it quite a bit. Then leg extensions and going up to about 3/4 of the weight rack but lots of reps. I finished with calf raises going up to 5 plates a side and lots of slow reps and squeezes at the the top. I added 2 rounds of 10 sec negatives just to keep them burning. I could feel my calves loads due to the recent syntherol shots in them. Finished on 2 arm machines just to get a pump and then stretched my back out on a mat. I felt amazing after training and my pain was fine during but did come back aftwerwards.

I plan to train chest and legs 2moro... nothing too heavy and reps will be 15 and over. I will try 600mg synthetine pre workout this time and looking forward to it. Gonna do 0.5ml (x4) syntherol in my calves after this post then go to bed. I plan to swtich my syntherol shots to pre workout after a few more days.

I have been using painkillers over the last 2 weeks so my synthergine has been very important. Not taken a painkiller in 2 days and plan to stay off them now if I can. Synthergine is still at 2ml am/pm.

Earlier I had a fruit smoothie with synthepure, cherries, blueberries and lemon juice. That's my only one for today but I plan to consistently have 2 from now on. 

Hormones are still the same but I may stop tren (40mg ed) soon and replace it with 50mg winny everyday. My mast is nearly gone and I don't have a replacement as customs have stopped both my orders  

Considering I spent all last week in bed feeling sorry for myself eating bread, milk and cereal all day I am looking the same as my last pics. Time to improve though


----------



## Elvia1023

When it comes to syntherol your needle choice really does make the world of difference. Larger needles (especially in calves) will hurt so much more and be harder to be consistent with. Using larger needles will increase the probability of a shot going wrong (hitting a nerve etc). Although you still need it to be deep enough to get the best results and cause no lumps.

I am using 27G 1/2 and 5/8 pins for my syntherol shots. I push them in as deep as possible but this is perfect for me. I use 30G 1/2 pins for my synthetine shots as that is water based. I load with a bigger needle for both and just replace for my shots. Needle choice would be different for certain bodyparts but for calves these feel great for me.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I trained chest with calves. I done a variety of exercises but mainly kept to machines. I went fairly heavy but was careful. On the hammer strength chest press I went for 20 rep sets. Lots of slow reps and squeezing and the pump was great. My calves felt great training them due to the syntherol the night before. I could feel them 10x more every single rep and stuck to the horizontal calf raises and calf presses. I finished with 5 mins on the rowing machine as time was limited. Although I kept calories over 900 per hour the whole time so 5 mins was still intense. I will start doing interval training for longer periods the more fit I get. The longest I will do cardio is 20 mins per day otherwise I will just melt away 

I had planned to use 600mg synthetine pre workout today but just used 400mg again. More of the same... sweat city. During training was manageable but after I get a shower it just won't stop. I met my gf after training and was covered in sweat patches. Even after this short time I have noticed some fat loss so I am very pleased. 

Gonna just keep doing more of the same and increasing my intensity as my injury gets better (still in lots of pain). I had plateaued weeks ago with my aas. Ideally I wanted to come off or cruise for a short time but I don't want to go backwards so gonna keep things the same. I think the introduction of all my synthetek products will be more than enough to keep me progressing over the next 2 months. Plus my diet is much better so I can only see good results if I am consistent. I am tempted to use syntherol in another bodypart cos I know the results will be insane. My friend is running it now in his arms and getting incredible results.


----------



## Elvia1023

Here is a quick pic of a very hairy calf. This is what I am starting with. I will shave 2moro and post better pics. I will also clean my floor


----------



## Elvia1023

Things have been good. I was out for a few hours yesterday near to my gym so I took my gym clothes with me. I used this opportunity to conduct alittle experiment. I knew the increased sweating was due to the synthetine but I figured this would let me know 100%. I am on 40mg tren ed but stopped and started recently so that could have been a factor. So I trained without dosing the synthetine and it's night and day difference. I sweat alot during training anyway but I was fine. I even stayed in the sauna longer but no sweating afterwards and no increased body temperature (not counting the obvious post sauna etc).

I have been dosing the syntherol at 0.5ml in 4 spots in each calf every night and it has been great so far. Alittle more blood than usual on Monday night but nothing bad. They feel fuller and look better even after just a few days using a low amount. I have to say I missed that feeling of doing my shots then standing up for the first time. Anyone who has done calves before will know what I mean  I skipped my shots last night as I am starting them pre workout today. From now on I will dose it ed in the late afternoon and train shortly afterwards.

Last night was the first time in over 2 weeks I have felt little pain in my back/shoulders. I trained yesterday and felt like I could go heavier but stayed light. I am hoping that is it and I will be able to train 100% soon. I will still be careful as I do feel some pain when stretching my neck (in my traps).

I trained legs again yesterday with some shoulder/upper back work and cardio. I stated warming up with 4kg db's using a variety of lateral and front raises. I then tried to emphasize my middle traps using a incline bench and performing front raises with holds at the top at a 45 degree angle. I proceeded to cable front raises just going up to shoulder height with light weight but lots of reps.

For legs I done lots of hip abductor/adductor and glute raises. Then some seated leg curls and then leg press. I stuck to 5 plates a side and just performed lots of slow and controlled reps before moving onto leg extensions. Then done calves performing sets of 20 reps with minimal rest between sets. I finished on the spin bike doing intervals of approx 1 min on max difficulty and 1 min fast for atleast 10 mins total.

My legs are so sore and were so before training yesterday but just trying something different until my upper body is better. I may just do some miscellanous stuff later so calves, arms and abs. I will see how I feel in the gym


----------



## Elvia1023

Pre workout today I dosed syntherol at 0.5ml in 4 spots in each calf. The injections were easy and no issues at all. I also increased my synthetine dose to 3ml (600mg) and dosed that IM in my glute (easy injection).

I trained calves and arms and felt great. Usually my calf sessions are short and intense as I am training them so frequently. Today was alittle longer and about 40 mins just for calves. 90% of the time I use perfect form and slow and controlled reps. Today I done that but also added lots of fast pace partial reps to change things up. The burn was crazy especially with the syntherol I had just injected in them. I haven't a clue how many sets/reps I done but alot! I was doing sets of 50 reps on the horizontal leg press at one point... 25 slow and controlled and 25 fast and partial. I lifted fairly heavy with my arms... made up to almost be injury free 

Today I had 2 synthepure smoothies. Both were the same... synthepure, water, 1 apple, blackberries, raspberries and blueberries.

I am gonna up my syntherol to 0.75ml in 4 spots for each calf 2moro. I plan to do that for about 1 week then I will up to 1ml.

My calves are sore from the constant abuse so I will give them a rest day (training) 2moro. Feeling good so excited to see what changes I can create over the next few months.


----------



## Elvia1023

Decided to have an off day from the gym. I am so driven now I want to go everyday but it's counterproductive so have rested all day. I wasn't gonna measure my calves this time as chasing a measurement is not the best approach. I was going for more quality over quantity (pics/appearance over measurements). But who am I kidding I want big calves  So I will start measuring them from now on. I want to get them to 19 inches as a first goal. Then my sights will be set for 20 inches later on during my next bulk cycle.

I just shaved my legs for this log. Well they were so hairy the razor battery died so will have to finish off later. I am 6ft 2 and have long legs and the worst calf genetics. But even after such a short time and low amounts I can already see a big difference. I am hoping for another inch in the next 2-3 weeks. Here are two pics I just took myself.

From the back...






From the side...






I have veins running down my calves that aren't visible in the pics. Hopefully they will come out more over the next few weeks. Synthetine is really helping bring out my vascularity.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am usually so planned and like to research everything before using. I have been so busy recently I haven't had a chance to do just that. I used l-carnitine tabs and liquid years ago but thats about it. I started this synthetine knowing the basics but pretty much just picked a standard protocol going from what others have used. However I just found this amazing thread...

Why Synthetine is such an effective fat loss aid - Professional Muscle

It has posts from DatbTrue and Big A explaining how to run it and his own experiences. I thought I was being inventive with my suggestion to a friend to run 3IU slin with synthetine for fasted cardio but they had already covered everything. Even the insulin dose is the same but I hadn't read that before recommending to my friend.

So yeah it gonna make it multiple times more effective taking it in an insulinogenic state. I did think to myself I don't really want to be having 200g fast acting carbs when dieting. When I was asked about fasted cardio the slin seemed the obvious and only possible answer. 

Big A himself had 2ml synthetine twice daily and injected 3IU Hum-R at the same time. As you know that won't cause any issues at all and you will be gtg with that even on zero carbs. Obviously for guys reading always have dextrose (or similar) just incase but that dose won't be an issue. This tiny amount of slin won't effect fatloss and will only improve results due to it shuttling the synthetine into your muscles. For guys using slin for the first time please start at 1IU and move up gradually and please research it extensively before starting.

I had planned to get slin anyway just had issues with obtaining it. But I will see if I can get some asap and add it into my stack. I will dose 3IU with each synthetine injection. My diet won't change and I will just eat as normal. Although if I start doing fasted cardio I will definitely do it with the slin/synthetine combo


----------



## cybrsage

With DatbTrue posting info about it and supporting it, my confidence level just jumped through the roof.  They guy really knows his stuff.

Personally, I am afraid of insulin, so I will never use it...


----------



## Elvia1023

cybrsage said:


> With DatbTrue posting info about it and supporting it, my confidence level just jumped through the roof.  They guy really knows his stuff.
> 
> Personally, I am afraid of insulin, so I will never use it...



Yeah DAT really knows his stuff. I am really loving this synthetine so far. I am thinking I could run low doses of aas in the future with some peps and synthetine etc and get some great results whilst minimizing any potential health problems.

I thought that before using slin but it really is great. As long as you are not an idiot on slin you will be fine. Plus I will only be using it this time to increases the effectiveness of synthetine. Although I may up the dose alittle pre workout


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained calves, hips/glutes, quads and chest before and had an amazing workout. My back seems to be better but I feel some discomfort so need to be careful. For calves I started with calf presses and moved onto calf raises on the leg press. Sets of 20 reps with about 20-10 secs rest in between sets with a moderate weight. I basically got to the point I couldn't get 20 reps but would pause and go on till I reached 20. I done about 10 sets total and in about the last 5-6 sets I couldn't get 20 reps straight so lots of burning and pain. 

The hip abductor/adductor machines were both 20 reps (10-20 sec between sets) starting low in weight and moving up to the full weight rack. I then done a few sets of hip side raises and glute raises. Quads were on the horizontal leg press and I pushed it. I love this machine as I feel it a lot and my back feels safe and I can pretty much push the intensity up to the max. I didn't spend long on there but easily done over 200 reps.

Chest I warmed up with db's then started with decline chest press and went up to 3 plates a side. I wasn't feeling strong and had no spotter so only got 7 reps on my heavy set. Then incline press machine, cable fly machine, db flyes and chest dips. I probably trained chest for a max of 25 mins.

I dosed 3ml synthetine pre workout and felt great. My vascularity is coming out loads... especially in my calves. I noticed added vascularity last time I used syntherol in my calves. Generally my lower body is not very vascular but it is coming out loads on this combo. I have been leaner than this but nowhere as vascular. This synthetine is amazing stuff and I am only using it once per day... plus it's more like 2.5ml I am using (2.5ml pins but you can fit more). I have been told it will only get better so made up. 

Just ordered 4 tubs of IntraMD (aminos and HBCD's) and I will add that in during my workouts. Gonna try and get some slin and add that in with the synthetine. I will keep the slin dose at no more than 6IU pre workout. Later on if I decide to dose synthetine twice daily then it will be dosed with 3IU slin at that second time.

I have ran out of mast e so my cycle is only 350mg test c and 280mg tren a per week. I hope to add 50mg winny in the near future to help matters. I will also get some LR3 and PEG MGF. I think the small doses of AAS with everything else will give a great synergistic effect.


----------



## Elvia1023

Just had 6 whole eggs and a cup of frosties with milk  Gonna get ready for the gym and eat another meal of oats and protein powder. Then do my calf shots and head to the gym. Today will be calves, hams and back  I have only had 1 coffee in 3 weeks so I may start my one of my pre workouts today.... Nitraflex by GAT.


----------



## Elvia1023

For anyone considering using syntherol I will go over my approach to injections so hopefully it can help you out. I think I have a great system going and I haven't had one issue since starting this cycle.

Firstly needle choice is the most important factor. The smaller (higher G) the better. Needle length will be determined by body part chosen but for calves I think even 1/2 inch are fine but 5/8 even better. You can use longer and 1 inch are great but they are not essential.

Fact is if you are injecting a bodypart everyday you are gonna create inflammation etc. The calf is fairly small so you have to pick your injection spot carefully. One area may be a little sore so feel around for soft tissue and rotate your injection sites everyday. Rotation may literally be 1cm away from the last days injection.

I rub my calf with alcohol before injections and use alcohol swabs for after injections

Many like to push the needle in fast and I do not recommend that. Sure if the injection goes fine pushing it in fast is great. But when you are injecting frequently you will have inflammation build up. Moreover are the various nerves and veins etc you want to avoid. By pushing it in very slowly you can sense these things before putting the needle fully in. Sometimes I push in very slowly and I can feel the nerve and I 100% guarantee if I had just pushed in the needle fully and fast my calf would twitch and it is a horrible feeling. By injecting slowly I know to pull out or even move the needle slightly in some cases. When pushing in slowly if you feel any pain pull the needle back out. If you go through the pain you will hit something.

Sometimes I even hit the needle in very gently like using a hammer almost. I just tap it down very gently. I can determine if there will be any issues from how I feel the deeper I go.  

Post injection I like to perform standing bodyweight calf raises as this helps loosen them up. The pump you get is unreal when doing these and they instantly look 2 inches bigger. 

Massaging the calves is paramount to your syntherol cycle. It will loosen them up, prevent lumps and help with size gains. I need to get myself a hand roller over here as that is perfect. If you are lucky enough to have a gf willing to massage them everyday take advantage


----------



## Elvia1023

Remaining positive but pissed as I done my back in... again. It's just a minor set back so nothing changes just gonna rest till it is better. I will carry on injecting my calves ed and performing bodyweight calf raises. I have said to myself many times no deadlifts or barbell rows due to the risk for my fucked up lower back. Over the last 2 months I started doing barbell rows and they felt good. For once my lower back felt good and I made sure to stretch it out every day etc. That's the danger though when I feel good I start pushing it more. 

I done 4 plates a side on the smith machine the other week and was fine. Today I am thinking the heavy seated leg curls may have made it more sensitive. Then I done some light weight face pulls and onto smith machine rows. I went up a plate a time and had 3 plates a side on. I was doing 15 reps and on the 14th it went bad. I fell down on my knees and wanted to lie down due to the spasm but didn't want to cause a scene. I just stayed there for a few mins as I knew it wouldn't be good if I tried to stand. I am in pain now and I am guessing after sleeping I won't be able to move. Nothing major though as I have done it many times.

Gonna rest it then go to physio and not bother doing heavier rows again. I don't need them and have brought up my lats recently using a variety of machine rows etc. You would think I would learn from the same mistake so many times but it's just naturally in me to push myself.

Just a minor set back and I will be back bigger and better than ever. I was actually having a great workout before I got injured. Nitraflex feels weaker than a single espresso and it is meant to have 350mg caffeine in. I think that added to my injury too. I always injure my back when using pre workouts... even when I used them sparingly through the year. I think the added pump in my lower back doesn't help matters so I am gonna leave them out for future back workouts.

I dosed 500mg synthetine pre workout today and felt amazing. Veins popping and dripping in sweat. I will start posting updated calf pics every w/e from now on.


----------



## Elvia1023

I couldn't sleep last night too well. My back was hurting quite bad. I was drifting off about 6am then my gf started getting ready for work and made noise for an hour or so. Then the bin men come and made even more noise plus it's a busy street in the daytime. I ended up going to sleep about 10am and got up at 3pm  I feel good though just in pain but nothing too bad.

The annoying part is I have really brought up my back over the last few months mainly doing a variety of machine rows. My new gym has some amazing back machines I have never used before. I guess because I don't do squats, deadlifts or barbell rows I was thinking some how I am missing out so thought I would at least do one of those big movements. But it just causes more harm then good for me. I totally don't need them though so that's definitely it not gonna bother even if my back feels amazing and recovered.

The same with my legs too. I can't squat due to my lower back but used to do alsorts of movements. Over here I have been alittle limited but also just do the same exercises. I could lunge etc but don't bother. I have made really good improvements to my legs over the last few months. The only quad exercises I have been doing are horizontal leg press and leg extension... occasionally 45* leg press too. So I can adopt the same approach there too. The hoz leg press in my new gym is the best I have ever used and I can go down deep and there is no feel of injury. I have abused myself on that thing and not even a strain has occured. I just keep my workouts short but intense and train them 2-3 times per week.

This is just a minor set back and looking forward t getting back in the gym. I am liking the way I am starting to look and only using low doses. I hope to add a few peptides and will start dosing more synthetine when better. Not to mention the increased syntherol doses. All in all I can see a transformation occuring over the next few months


----------



## Elvia1023

My back is not too bad which was a surprise. I can move about I just have to be careful. I have been resting it and eager to get back in the gym. Most importantly I can reach down to inject my calves  I done 0.75ml in 4 spots in each calf last night. Injections couldn't have been easier and they felt so full today. 

My gf massaged my calves today and said they look much bigger so pleased with that. Gonna do another set of injections later tonight with the same amounts. They are quite sore to touch so I have been rotating injections sites and even the angle of injection. 

Only had one synthepure shake today with pineapple and lemon juice. 

I am hoping to be back in the gym by Monday but won't rush things. If I am ready I will train chest and arms.

Hormones are 50mg test c and 40mg tren a per day.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today was my first day back in the gym so very happy. I trained calves, quads and chest. I started with calf raises on the horizontal leg press and kept the weight light to moderate with multiple sets of 20 reps. I then done some seated calf raises in the smith machine for a change. I done 4 plates a side which was fine but didn't want to overdo it due to my lower back. Quads was just leg extensions to get a pump... light to moderate. Chest I done a variety of presses with 30 rep sets (15 normal seated position and 15 sliding down the seat). Then I done 2 sets of db chest flyes going up to 20kg db's. I finished with some back stretches and cracking my back... how that felt good 

This is it now full steam ahead. Gonna stick to machines for back so no bad injuries ahead for me (hopefully). I am very happy with my progress even after all these issues. My lower back is a little sore at times so I will be careful but I don't foresee any issues. 

I dosed 500mg synthetine pre workout and I felt amazing. Yesterday I had a day off the syntherol simply because my calves felt sore and I could tell if I injected in that tissue it would be worst the next day. If you want the best results inject it ed especially at the start. But if at one time the muscle feels quite sore all over I always recommend a 1 day break just to let it heal. I am in this for the long run and will be 100% consistent so I would rather be safe than sorry. Gonna inject my syntherol now at 0.75ml in 4 spots in each calf. 

2moro I will probably train calves, shoulders and arms. Just made up to be back in the gym


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained calves, shoulders and tri-ceps today. My gf joined the gym so I trained her first then started my workout. I didn't push calves too hard today but lots of reps with light weight and getting blood in there. Lots of static holds and lots of burn. I am feeling good and it's good to be back on track just need to be careful with my back.

My calf shots were easy last night like every other day. Although I do have bad scar tissue in my left outer calf. This is not due to syntherol or aas. I remember the first time I ever injected my left outer calf with syntherol I felt that horrible sensation like I was going through multiple layers of paper. I guess it has just accumulated over the years. I haven't had any issues with injections yet but my left outer calf is definitely the worst to inject.

Over all the years of injecting my delts with aas I have built up scar tissue there though. I tried to shoot synthetine in my left delt before and the plunger wouldn't move a mm. I took it out and tried again 1 cm away and it went in as smooth as can be.

I am only having about 4 meals per day now. I am going to decrease my portion sizes and increase my meals in the day. I find this approach works great for me and helps my digestion and minimizes bloat. 

I will get some pics up soon. 2moro gonna train calves, upper back and bi-ceps. I will see how my back feels on the day but will likely stick to high reps and lighter weight. I want to reintroduce standing calf raises but going to wait a few weeks before I do. Plus no more 10 plate standing calf raises for me just to be safe and not sorry... I bet my back would love them


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained calves, back and bi-ceps on Tues and that went great. I even went heavy with my back but just kept it to machines. That included low back row, upper back row, lat pulldown, one arm machine row and some reverse delt work on a bench. Calves were trained on the horizontal leg press then seated smith machine calf raises. 

Yesterday I had a day off the gym and went to a party in the evening. I hadn't ate too much and my gf said we were having a meal in the party. So I just had a synthepure fruit smoothie beforehand made with 1 apple and some berries. I got to the party and it was just party foods and nothing good... sausage rolls, crisp, pastries, salted nuts etc. Cutting a long story short I ate loads of crap and drank over half a bottle of brandy. I have been eating clean for weeks so the crap food was not good for my stomach... the brandy probably didn't help either  I am not gonna drink again until Christmas and it's back to clean eating.

Until yesterday I haven't had any issues with injections since starting. It just shows you though if you are injecting so frequently in the same muscle you are bound to have a few bad injections from time to time. It's just strange it happened twice on the same day. One of them was when I pulled out the needle and I must have hit something as the blood sprayed out. It always feels like loads when that happens but when you look at the blood afterwards it's such a tiny amount. That hurt alittle and the injection site was sore for the next 6 hours or so. Then just after I hit a nerve in my left outer calf. That wasn't bad as I push the needle in so slowly. If I had just pushed through that wouldn't have felt nice. As soon as I touched the nerve in my calf I felt it in my fingertips on my left hand.

I took a pic of the blood on the floor and one of my calf afterwards so will post that in a min (on my phone). Right now I am going to eat oats, banana and sulatanas with chocolate protein powder mixed in. Then I will shoot 500mg synthetine and head to the gym to train chest and quads and calves


----------



## Elvia1023

Here they are...


----------



## Elvia1023

I crashed from my pre workout last night and fell asleep 6 hours before I usually go to bed. When I injured my back I went back to pre bed shots and was gonna dose my syntherol when I woke up but figured it's best to go back to day time dosing. I decided to have a day off today as my body is sore but still dosed my syntherol in the afternoon. I injected 0.75ml in 4 spots in each calf with no issues. It's so much better doing it at this time as you can feel it so much more in the gym. Or on an off day like today you can feel it just when walking through the streets. Where I live to get to the city centre I have to walk downhill then back up again and that was harder today after my shots.

I have nearly used my first bottle of syntherol which seems to have lasted awhile due to the smaller shots. I will post better pics after I finish the bottle over the weekend and post more every weekend after that. 

Back in the UK I know I have another 3 bottles of syntherol. I only took hand luggage when I visted last time so couldn't bring them back. When I visit over Xmas me and my gf are taking hold luggage so I will bring them back with me. As a result I have decided to start dosing this in my arms too. They could do with a boost. Nothing over the top and I am thinking 1x 2ml inject in each bi-cep and tri-cep either ed or eod and see how that treats me. I will post before pics 2moro and provide weekly updated pics as I go along. 

The vascularity in my legs is getting better and better the more time I spend on synthetine. I am that pleased I want to add a 2nd dosing each day as I can tell how good it would be. But I will hold off for now and just continue using 500mg pre workout.


----------



## Elvia1023

I messaged Big A about synthetine and he said the more the better when it comes to that one product. I know a few guys who got insane results and they were dosing big. Therefore I am going to up my dose to 1000mg per day. So nothing out of the ordinary but I am excited as 500mg is amazing for me. I will be dosing it at 2.5ml twice daily. I use a slin sized pin so the injections are easy. It's water based and the easiest injection I have ever done so I won't have any issues with the 2 daily injections.

Earlier I done my syntherol shots too. I injected 0.75ml in 4 spots in each calf and had no issues whatsoever. I am gonna stick to the earlier shots and will dose it pre workout 2moro afternoon. It's good as I get to move around after my shots whereas pre bed I obviously just go to bed. I should add it's also a nice feeling last thing at night knowing you don't have to inject yourself 8 times  No issues but sometimes when you feel tired it is the last thing you want to do. Daytime shots will work out much better for me. Although I was limping when I walked to my gf's parents after my injections earlier.

On Monday I will up my syntherol to 1ml per injection so a total of 4ml per calf every day. I will post some pics 2moro to show my progress after this 1st bottle of syntherol.

I am also thinking about adding in syntheselen to intensify the fat burning but I will wait till I do that. The increased synthetine dose should be more than enough to do that 

I bought a new pre workout (PRE JYM) so will be using that 2moro too. All in all I am feeling great and looking forward to the next few weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have just taken some pics myself so not the best but an indication. I have finished 1 bottle of syntherol so far and have put on 1/2 inch on my calves. I expected more but I know it will come. I started putting in 4ml per calf today and definitely noticed the difference trying to walk after my injections 

Not a great pic but I tried to take it from behind. I am much more vascular in my calves then the pic would suggest...






My arms have never really been an issue for me. As a result I haven't trained them directly that much in the last few years. However from the 5-10 syntherol shots I put in them in the past I could tell they would respond great. I figured why not do a little syntherol cycle so yesterday I dosed 1.5ml in my tri-cep and the same in my bi-cep. It felt great and was easy to do. Arm injections are much easier to do than calves. Although they were a little sore last night. Today I dosed another 1.5ml in my bi-ceps pre workout (no tri-cep shot). I can see and feel the difference already. Here are a few starting pics of my arms. My phone cam is not great as in one pic you can see my true vascularity more and in the others can't see anything.
















Last time I shaved my body I left my arms for some unknown reason


----------



## Elvia1023

My gf's mate phoned and was in the area and came over this afternoon and was here for hours. We only have a small apartment so I couldn't do my syntherol shots. I would have done them pre workout so now I am doing them before I go to bed. Gonna do 1ml in 4 spots in each calf and 1.5ml in my bi-cep and tri-cep.

I dosed 500mg synthetine pre workout and will dose another 500mg after this post. I also dosed just over a scoop of pre workout and had a great workout and pushed it. My strength is starting to come back. I have never been the strongest with my chest but I done 3 plates a side on barbell incline chest press (high incline too). I also done some 26kg db chest flyes for high reps. I never push the weight in that movement but gonna start. I didn't train calves today but will be doing a full leg workout 2moro.

I also received some aas today so made up. I only got a few bits as I am not doing too much. I was on 50mg test c and 40mg tren a per day. But today I dosed 50mg oral winny pre workout and will continue doing that. Tonight I will also be adding in 40mg mast e again to my stack. So now I will be running all 4 with the double synthetine dose so full steam a head. I am also hoping to add in a small dose of slin in the near future too.


----------



## Elvia1023

I didn't have the best sleep (woken up a few times) so just chilling but will leave for the gym very soon. I just dosed syntherol at 1ml in 4 spots in each calf and will now eat. Gonna have oats, sultanas, banana slices with chocolate whey mixed in. Then I will dose 500mg synthetine and 1 1/2 scoops of Gaspari SP250 and leave for the gym. 

Today I am training legs and will push it as hard as possible. Not gonna go too heavy and keep the weight moderate but reps high and rest periods extremely low. Going to a different gym has this one has a leg press I like and a standing calf raise machine. I wanted to wait till my back had recovered before standing calf raises and I feel good so gonna abuse myself on that thing 

I will dose 1.5ml syntherol in my arms later when I take my second dose of synthetine. I started my 40mg mast e last night and will take 50mg oral winny pre workout too.


----------



## Elvia1023

I had a great workout but was destroyed afterwards. The weird thing is I pushed it very hard but nothing like I used to do. I used to train legs till I would be shaking on the floor unable to stand up. Nothing like that tonight but lots of sets and minimal rest but I was literally wiped out afterwards. 

I must have done about 15 sets of standing calf raises. I am always well mannered and polite etc. But you get some really arrogant people over here. It's weird as it's not the guys who actually look great it's the guys who look shit and skinny. In the UK if you done some of the things I see guys do here they would get punched in the face. I wanted to do standing calf raises but there was a guy doing them so cool I done them on the horizontal leg press for a good 10 mins. He then takes his towel and walks away. I go on it and 5 sets in he walks over and looks pissed that I am on it. He asks if he can work in with me... nothing wrong with that apart from his poor attitude. The fucker does his right foot with 40kg for about 15 reps, 35kg for about 15 reps, 30kg for about 10 reps, then about 20kg for about 15 reps. I was stood there about 4 mins as he was doing them slow. Then he goes to do his left foot  If he was nice I wouldn't have done this but I literally just pushed him off and he kicked off a bit so I told him to fuck off. I see guys like this all the time put towels on machines and go off for 20 mins and come back to use the equipment. I never see stuff like this in the UK ever.

I just done my 2nd 500mg synthetine for the day. I also dosed 1000IU HCG. My balls have been dormant for so long they won't know what to do  Gonna dose 1.5ml syntherol in my arms now then dose my aas... 50mg test c, 40mg tren a and 40mg mast e.  

I will have a day off from the gym 2moro to let my legs recover and get caught up with everything else.


----------



## Elvia1023

Everything is going great. I have doubled the synthetine dose recently and added in the winny etc so just gonna carry on as I am going. I need to start doing more cardio too. When I get slin I may start fasted cardio with 3IU slin and 500mg synthetine beforehand. I live near a park so can run there but it's cold here so not looking forward to it  I should add I have never ran outside ever in my life so I am driven 

I also plan to start carb cycling and increase my protein intake. My diet has been clean but I could do much better. Although I did have some kinder chocolate last night... I even felt guilty after eating it  The vascularity is coming out more in my legs each week. All in all I am made up so just gonna keep going. I also bought 4 tubs of intra md and when I get my slin will start using it intra training.

It's nice to have an off day so just relaxing and letting my legs recover. 2moro I will train calves, back and bi-ceps.


----------



## Elvia1023

I feel like a pin cushion  I just dosed everything I take together. That was 1ml syntherol in 4 spots in each calf. 1.5ml syntherol in each bi-cep and tri-cep. 500mg synthetine in my left delt. Then 50mg test c, 40mg tren a and 40mg mast e in my right quad. Everything went in smoothly with no issues. My left tri-cep did feel a little tight after injecting as it was a struggle getting it in there but feels fine 15 mins later.

I should note I use 27G pins for all my syntherol shots and they suit me perfect due to my extra slow injections. For most I would recommend 25G just so it's alittle easier. I use 30G for all my synthetine shots. Plus slin pins for my aas.


----------



## cybrsage

Dude, you are huge!  Good job!


----------



## Elvia1023

cybrsage said:


> Dude, you are huge!  Good job!



Thank you. I have actually lost a lot of size in the last few months. Gonna still try and get leaner though. I am pleased with how things are going but I know I could do better. I appreciate your post


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are going good. I trained back and bi-ceps the other day and lifted heavy on the machines. I managed to do 5 plates a side for 10 reps on the low row machine plus 5 plates a side on the lat pulldown machine. My lower back feels fine on all machines. I did try some back extensions and I have to be careful but they were fine. That's the only lower back exercise I will do from now on (bodyweight back extensions). It did tighten my back up though but I stretched it out afterwards.

Today I trained chest, triceps and quads. I done heavy decline barbell presses, heavy smith incline presses, cable crossovers, db flyes and machine presses. I managed to do 30kg db flyes with deep stretch so was pleased with them. My workout lasted over 2 hours today.

I dosed 500mg synthetine pre workout today and another 500mg about 2 hours ago. I had a break from syntherol yesterday but will be dosing my calves and arms pre bed tonight.

Hormones are 50mg test c, 40mg tren a, 40mg mast e and 50mg oral winny everyday. When my tren a runs out I plan to up my mast e. I will be adding syntheselen and synthergine (again) very soon. I will gte updated pics up this w/e and every w/e after.


----------



## Elvia1023

I will be starting syntheselen 2moro  I am gonna add it in at 2ml pre workout to see how I respond. Looking forward to seeing how I get on with it combined with the synthetine. I am feeling good and can really push it in the gym now. I should have slin soon so will be adding that into my synthetine doses. All in all I am set for the next few months. Gonna really go for it. I was in 2 minds whether to bulk or cut but gonna cut up another month.

I trained shoulders today and it was great. I ended up with 50kg a side for a rest paused set and got 12, 8 and 3 reps. I also done loads of lateral and front raises with db's and cables. 2moro will be calves, hams and back.

Gonna do all my injections now so thats 1ml syntherol in 4 spots in each calf, 1.5ml in my bi-ceps and tri-ceps, 500mg synthetine and my aas.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am usually full of energy but I was woken up a few times in the night so was tired. I have been pushing the weights in the gym too so my body felt sore but nothing too bad. I was in 2 minds whether to go the gym but had to go nearby anyway so decided to train. 

Today was my first time dosing syntheselen. I put 2ml in my left glute and the injection was fine. It did start hurting alittle afterwards but that faded away over the following hour. I was told the pip can be really bad for some people so pleased I am fine with it. I will definitely keep that to glute shots though just to be on the safe side. That works out fine as I put my synthetine in delts and glutes but will just make that delts only now. It's only the first day but I didn't really notice any difference from the syntheselen. I thought it may give me a boost in energy but nothing so far.

Synthetine was dosed at 500mg pre workout as usual and I will do another shot in the next hour or so. I will keep syntheselen at pre workout only for this week then start shooting it twice like my synthetine.

I done my syntherol shots pre bed last night so will do the same tonight. I have only put a tiny amount in my arms so far but I can already notice/feel a big difference. I should add I have noticed more scar tissue in my right inner calf so will keep an eye on that. I do tend to stick to the same areas so may have to change things up alittle.

I am adding more fats into my diet and so far thats in the form of peanut butter and almonds. Next time I order online I will also get more coconut oil to add in. I had peanut butter on protein bread pre bed last night and will do the same tonight.

My body feels destroyed and I am low on energy so going to have a big sleep tonight. If I feel similar tomorrow I will have a day off the gym. If not it will probably be chest and quads. Things are starting to come together so just going to keep at it and hopefully get some fantastic results.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am loving back training now. I just have to stay away from deadlifts, barbell and t-bar rows and I know I will be fine. I did do some one arm db rows yesterday but everything else is pretty much machines (not counting rear delt exercises). I have started doing some drop sets for back just to get the intensity up and recruit every possible muscle fiber. I done one on hammer strength rows going from 5 to 2 plates and lots of reps in between.

I never get sick but had the worst migraine today. I think it must be due to new tadalafil tabs not agreeing with me. I took half a tab thinking I would be training within the next few hours. Once the migraine hit me it was pretty much non stop for atleast 6 hours. It's finally almost gone. As a result I didn't go the gym and couldn't do much as I couldn't concentrate on anything. My gf watched 2 films and I pretty much just laid there and ate  Gonna train hard over the weekend and make up for my day off. It will be chest, tri-ceps and quads 2moro and for Sunday maybe shoulders and calves.

Gonna do some syntherol shots in my arms now and do calves 2moro daytime. I will get some updated pics done on Sunday.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been eating more fats mainly by adding in peanut butter and almonds through the day. My intra nutrition today was...

Pre workout= Oats with milk and water. Peanut butter, sultanas, banana and chocolate whey added for flavour.

Intra= Ronnie Coleman Amino-Tone (soon to be Intra MD)

Post= Smoothie made with 70g protein from synthepure with 1 apple, blackberries, raspberries, blueberries, redcurrants and water.

1 hour later= Chicken Breast with white rice covered in dessicated coconut (amazing).

I trained chest, tri-ceps and quads and had an amazing workout. I dosed 1 serving of pre workout and 1 kazaar nespresso before the gym and was on fire and felt great. Before that was 2.5ml synthetine in my left delt and 2.5ml syntheselen in my right glute. I also dosed 50mg oral winny pre workout too. All in all a great workout that included 3 plates a side incline barbell press for 7 reps, 30kg db flyes for 10 reps and another 50 sets+ on top of that. My gym has great hammer strength chest machines so I just stuck on 2 plates a side and repped them out for lots of failed sets with minimal rest in between.

2moro I am thinking some specific work. I don't want to train all shoulders or back so thinking rear delts, bi-ceps, calves and abs.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have a pulled muscle in my back again. I woke up yesterday and could barely move and in lots of pain. I didn't even train back beforehand. This is really annoying me now. Trying to think of movements that may have caused it. I did do some tri-cep extensions and standing overhead extensions. It could have been anything really. Perhaps I am overtraining and this is a byproduct of that. Could be the fact I sleep on a sofa bed too. 

Definitely something not right as it's the exact same place as a few weeks ago. Nothing serious and I will be back in the gym in a few days (hopefully) but I want to get to the route cause to stop this from happening again. I guess a weekly physio visit will help keep my back muscles loosened up and prevent this.

Gonna cook dinner now then shave the rest of my body and will get some pics up later. All I have done is lie in bed today but I know it won't be long till I am better.


----------



## Elvia1023

My razor battery died but I managed to do my upper body. At 6ft 2 I still look like a beanpole in some pics. I asked my gf to take some by the door frame to show my height but she managed to fail to get my head in every single pic  My camera phone doesn't show my vascularity at all. My arms are much fuller already so I am made up so far.


----------



## Elvia1023

I hope to progress lots over the next few months. I think my slin has come and is waiting for me in the post office  I would have it now but the lazy postman doesn't like walking up the stairs. I am gonna add it in with my synthetine doses and an intra md shake. I am upping my protein in the form of more protein shakes (only really been having 1 per day). Gonna have 60-70g synthepure 2-3 times daily to up my protein intake. I eat well so that will help limit any stomach growth as I digest it so easily. All in all it's gonna be fun 

I still haven't been to the gym due to my back. It seems to be worst in the morning so my sofa bed is definitely not helping me. Obviously the moving about in the day helps too. I am gonna train 2moro for the first time this week. I will see how I feel but it should be something like calves and bi-ceps. Just lots of slow and controlled reps on machines and the preacher curl. Nothing that will upset my back in anyway. Looking forward to going the gym


----------



## Elvia1023

Last night I just dosed my syntherol in my arms. I was at the end of the bottle so done slightly more than usual. I done about 1.7ml in each tri-cep and about 2.5ml in each bi-cep. My arms feel so much bigger and well great. I am always fairly lean so my arms are always hard but if anything they are harder from last night. Plus the vein on the bi-cep peak is much more prominent as I injected just below it.

I had a synthepure shake pre bed last night with approx 70g protein in. Just had a fruit smoothie with synthepure, 1 apple, mixed berries and kale. The kale is going out of date so I put loads in and as a result it tasted abit crap  Breakfast was 4 whole eggs with bread and salad. Pre workout meal (before slin)will be oats with milk and water, peanut butter, banana, sultanas and chocolate whey mixed in.

Gonna go the post office now to get my slin. Come back eat then dose it at 5IU (to be safe as I am so slin sensitive) with my 2.5ml synthetine and syntheselen. Then gonna go the gym so wish me luck


----------



## Elvia1023

Last minute change of plans so I didn't go the gym last night but did today. I trained calves and bi-ceps. I was planning to take it extra easy and did for the most part but did go heavier than planned for bi-ceps. I trained calves for about 40 mins and bi-ceps for 30 mins but at a fairly slow pace. I am looking forward to building up the intensity again. My back feels fine but I know it isn't (if that makes sense). Gonna just be more careful and not push the weight so much.

My slin actually come today and I am made up. I dosed 8IU Novolin R with my 2.5ml synthetine/syntheselen pre workout. I had 3 scoops of Intra MD during training (90g carbs) just to be safe. It's my first time not using short acting slin so I will have to experiment over the next few weeks. Obviously it takes longer to peak and is more of a smooth curve than an up/down one. Although I am still surprised just how fine I am with it. I just took a 2nd dose of synthetine and syntheselen with 4IU Novolin R. I figured I will just wait and not eat to see how I am as this is completely new to me. 90 mins later and I am fine so very surprising to me. I am super slin sensitive and I guarantee you if I had 4IU Novolog and didn't eat I would be going hypo majorly fast. I can see this slin being ideal for when I start bulking up (very soon).

I haven't really noticed much difference from the syntheselen yet but hopefully it is doing it's thing. I need to give it time to build up in my system. The synthetine I simply love and it will be a stable from now on.

Gonna train 2moro but not sure what that will be yet. I am thinking chest and tri-ceps but will see how I feel. Although if I do tri-ceps I will stick to movements I am lying down or if standing very light weight but slow reps.

Later I am going to do all my syntherol shots in calves and arms. I have started doing calves eod so less frequently but arms the opposite. I planned to do them eod but it's gonna be more now as they are so easy to do and the feeling is great.


----------



## Elvia1023

The synthetine injections are the easiest I have ever done and I can put 3ml in my delts (both sides) every day with no issues. Now the syntheselen hurts at times when going in and maybe for 1 hour afterwards. I put syntheselen in my glutes due to this. However as it dissipates so quickly I am fine to inject the same area again the next day. When aas hurts alittle it stays longer so if you try to inject the same area the next day it is likely going to hurt alot. So just letting you guys know there is some pip but it isn't bad for me at all.

My workout was amazing before. I mainly stuck to chest machines and didn't lift heavy (2 plates a side) and done 20kg db flyes. Lots of sets with minimal rest so a great pump and lots of burn. I started doing the same for tri-ceps and going very light. But I decided to go heavy for close grip bench press. I done 3 plates a side but only got about 5 reps and 3 assisted. I finished with some machine abs but only light weight (I never go heavy with abs now anyway).

I felt amazing but it's annoying having this doubt in my head. I go to sleep every night hoping my back will be ok in the morning. My form was perfect today but obviously my back is fucked. It feels ok but I can still feel it alittle. I will train shoulders and quads next but gonna keep the weight lower with shoulders. I love heavy barbell pressing but know thats a recipe for disaster right now. Therefore it will mainly be machines and cables and if I do barbell presses it will be 1 plate a side and lots of super slow motion reps for now.

Here was my pre workout stack (10IU Novolin, 2.5ml synthetine, 2.5ml syntheselen and 1 scoop of Nitraflex)...






Well I also added 50mg winny and 25mg avar  I noticed my joints are starting to hurt from the winny. When pressing today my shoulder and elbow joints were hurting which never happens to me (only on winny). If it gets worst I will just stop the winny.

I was rushed before so doing my syntherol shots now. My friend has talked me into going higher  Well I am meeting him half way. Calves will be the same but gonna put 5ml in each bi-cep and 3ml in each tricep.


----------



## Elvia1023

I ended up doing pretty much what I wrote last night. Not sure why I wrote 3ml for tri-ceps as the syringe barely fits that. I done 2.5ml for each tri-cep and 5ml for each bi-cep (inner and outer). I was goona post last night but figured I would wait till today so I could mention pip etc. Well put it this way every time I do arms it's gonna be the same  They felt 2 inches bigger (obviously not) after I had finished my injections. No issues at all and the veins in my bi-ceps looked freaky just after my injections. 

Today they feel fine... I expected them to be worse. They are alittle sore and it hurts a bit when I fully extend each arm. My bi-ceps have also softened up alittle today too. My new plan for arms is basically what I done last night eod from now on. Plus if I ever feel like it I will add some shots on the off days too.

Interesting observation... I woke up today with severe CTS. I could barely move my fingers for 5 minutes. I guess the oil/inflammation compressed the nerve and this is a result of that.

I wanted to train today but having an off day solely due to not wanting to overdo things with my back in mind. I had trained 2 days in a row so off today and in 2moro (shoulders and quads).

One last thing... I tend to mix my synthepure in fruit smoothies or with something flavoured. However last night I just used 60g in water and it tastes nice. I remember ages ago thinking it was too plain but no it's nice without anything added. So from now on I will just have approx 60g synthepure and a spoon of peanut butter (or just nuts) most nights.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been eating clean pretty much everyday but still having lots of carbs. But last night I overdone things. In my gf's parents I had 2 large plates of seafood paella, bread, cheese and watermelon (in that order). That was unlike me as I have been staying away from cheese and massive meals recently. Her mum put the rest of the paella in tupperware (big amount). Later on I had some cereal then 1 big plate of paella. My appetite was ridiculous though so I had another plate plus 500ml pure orange juice. This is all straight before bed... well over 400g carbs in 30 mins. I went to bed then next thing I wake up and pretty much ran to the kitchen sink and was sick. Not gonna be doing that again 

I now have my novolin r 90 mins before the gym and eat 30 mins after taking it. I was having oats with protein but gonna change that now to a lighter meal such as a pineapple, lemon, natural yoghurt and synthepure smoothie.

Upon waking my upper back was feeling sore but over the next few hours it started to feel fine. Today I had an amazing workout and feel great. I done the above plus my 2.5ml synthetine and syntheselen. Then on my way to the gym I drank my pre workout that was 1 scoop of PRE JYM. I trained shoulders and quads. Maybe I shouldn't have gone heavy but I pushed it and managed to get 7 10kg plates a side on the machine shoulder press. I like to go up 10kg a side to warm my shoulders up. I only managed 5 reps with 7 plates but then done a drop set. I couldn't even hold my intra drink up after that then done some cable front raises, db lateral raises and upright rows. I finished with just leg extensions for quads to get a good pump.

So far today I have ate...

Cereal (gf brought me some in bed then I went back to sleep)
4 Whole Eggs, Rye Bread and Salad
Pineapple, Lemon, Bifidus Yoghurt and Synthepure smoothie
Intra MD shake during training (3 scoops)
Steak, Pasta and Salad
Natural Yoghurt, blueberries and flavoured BCAA's added (Cherry Limeade)
Oats with sultanas, banana, peanut butter and chocolate protein powder added.

I may have some seafood paella soon. If not just 1 more meal which will be 60g synthepure in water with 20 almonds.


----------



## Elvia1023

Here are a two pics from earlier today...


----------



## Elvia1023

I just had some oats, sultanas, banana, peanut butter and chocolate whey all mixed in one. That is one of my fav meals and a bodybuilders dream  Gonna get ready for the gym now and do some syntherol shots. Then I will take 10IU Novolin R and consume a pineapple, bifidus yoghurt and synthepure smoothie about 30 mins afterwards. Then comes my synthetine and syntheselen shots. Today's pre workout will be Nitraflex and a nespresso.

Gonna be training back for the first time since my last injury. Gonna train as intense as possible but not overdoing the weight and just concentrating on squeeze and overall form. Lots of sets and reps and minimal rest


----------



## Elvia1023

As I mentioned earlier my friend convinced me to try some higher volume arm shots. Pre workout today I shot 5ml in each bi-cep (2.5ml in 2 spots). They felt incredible and the pump was ridiculous. However now they are hurting a bit and it hurts when I fully extend my arms. They have also softened up due to the inflammation but that is to be expected. Last time I shot 5ml pre bed and had no issues. Gonna carry on and see how I am and just reaccess ml per shot after a little more time. So far I am made up with my arms after 2 larger volume shots so will carry on using that system. I am using 27G 5/8 pins for my syntherol shots now. I bought loads of different (but similar) pins to try out. For synthetine and syntheselen I use 30G 1/2 pins. 

Today's workout was great. My lower back felt tight afterwards but thats not an uncommon feeling and it seems fine now. I started with calves for about 10 mins then 5 mins of hams just to get a pump (I will train them properly in a few days). I kept the weights controlled for back so nothing too heavy. Although I did do the full stack for the machine pulldown and machine row (I do them 1 arm at a time). I also done some lower lat rows and cable high rows. To give an indication I usually go up to 5 plates a side for lower lat rows and just done 3 plates today. Bi-ceps was mainly with db's on the preacher curl and standing and some cable reverse curls and rope hammer curls. I done a few others bits for forearms too. The pump was ridiculous and it got to the point I could barely make a fist. Then I done my back stretches and it was time for the shower.

I will post a few pics of a few meals I have had today in a bit


----------



## Elvia1023

My breakfast is usually eggs, bread and salad. However today I had one of my favourite meals instead. I cook oats with milk and water and near the end add sultanas. Then comes 2 tablespoons of peanut butter mixed in. Then 1 scoop of chocolate whey and 1 banana sliced added...






I now have a fruit smoothie pre workout. I will change it most days but for the last two days I have had pretty much the same one. Pineapple, lemon, bifidus yoghurt and synthepure protein...






Post workout today I had steak, 5 slices of prune bread and some salad...


----------



## Elvia1023

Synthetine really has had a massive effect on my vascularity. My phone cam has definitely not showed that well. I was brushing my teeth before and figured I would try a few selfies  They come out much better. I apologize for the bathroom and mirror. Not sure what my gf does when putting on her makeup to make such a mess


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I was feeling a bit rough so trained in the evening. My sleep wasn't the best as I was woken up 3 times but I pushed through. I had to as I trained legs. I won't bore you with the details but will mention I finished on the horizontal leg press. I had been on it for 10 mins then decided I was gonna do 7 sets of 20 reps with minimal rest. I changed my foot position every set but was already fatigued so struggled. I pretty much couldn't get 20 reps by the 2nd or 3rd set so I would stop and do the reps in stages till I got to 20. I was keeping constant tension too so it was hard. The longest rest I had in between sets was about 20 seconds. 

Pre workout I had 10IU Novalin R, 2.5ml synthetine, 2.5ml syntheselen and 25mg avar. I also had 2 scoops of Super Charge by Lee Lebrada. I don't recommend the preworkout powder as it's simply not strong. I will be doing my syntherol shots pre bed tonight.

I have been eating pretty much clean (well for me) for a few weeks but post workout we went to a Chinese restaurant. It was so nice and well needed. I got beef with pineapple, salt and pepper squid and jasmine rice.

My aas was 40mg test p, 40mg tren a, 40mg mast e, 50mg winny and 25mg avar daily.  However I have been dosing it eod recently. I will be starting 100mg test e twice weekly from tonight. For now I will carry on with 20mg test p, 20mg tren a and 20mg mast e and 50mg avar each day. I have dropped the winny as it is starting to dry out my joints too much. Soon I will drop the tren a and not long after the others. Gonna carry on with 200mg test e per week for a short time. Then I will start my bulking cycle of 750mg sust and 700mg npp with 12.5-25mg mk-677 per day.

I have an experiment planned and I will be starting very soon. I just want to see how much I can change in less than 1 week using high doses of synthetine, slin, syntheselen and lots of carbs. During the experiment I will use the last of my syntheselen. I haven't given it enough of a chance to see it's effectiveness. Now I plan to bulk it's a bit pointless using everyday so I plan to leave it out till next time I cut. That way I can use the synthetine and syntheselen combo over a few months.


----------



## Elvia1023

*I found this one interesting*

*Effect of L-carnitine Supplementation on Nutritional Status and Physical Performance Under Calorie Restriction.*

Jain S1, Singh SN1.

L-carnitine is popular as a potential ergogenic aid because of its role in the conversion of fat into energy. The present study was undertaken to investigate the effect of short term supplementation of L-carnitine on metabolic markers and physical efficiency tests under short term calorie restriction. Male albino rats were divided into four groups (n = 12 in each)-control, calorie restricted (CR for 5 days, 25 % of basal food intake), L-carnitine supplemented (CAR, given orally for 5 days at a dose of 100 mg/kg), CR with L-carnitine supplementation (CR + CAR). Food intake and body weight of the rats were measured along with biochemical variables like blood glucose, tissue glycogen, plasma and muscle protein and enzymatic activities of CPT-1 (carnitine palmitoyl transferase-1) and AMP kinase. Results demonstrated that L-carnitine caused marked increase in muscle glycogen, plasma protein, CPT-1 activity and swim time of rats (P < 0.05) on short term supplementation. In addition to the substantive effects caused by CR alone, L-carnitine under CR significantly affected muscle glycogen, plasma protein, CPT-1 activity and AMP kinase (P < 0.05). Short term CR along with L-carnitine also resulted in increased swim time of rats than control, CR and L-carnitine treated rats (P < 0.05). The present study was an attempt towards developing an approach for better adherence to dietary restriction regimen, with the use of L-carnitine.

KEYWORDS:

AMP kinase; Calorie restriction; Carnitine palmitoyl transferase-1; Forced swim test; Glycogen; L-carnitine

PMID: 25883427 [PubMed]


----------



## Elvia1023

I will be starting a high dosed experiment tomorrow. I have started lowering my aas doses down as I plan to cruise for a very short time before I start my bulking blast. Obviously there is only so much you can do in a few days but I think it will be fun. If successful I could always try something like this in the future if I ever plan to compete.

In the past I have used smaller doses of each with good effect. I am thinking the high doses with the right food should have a great effect (even in such a short time) on muscle fullness, fat loss, vascularity and overall appearance. I like experimenting on myself so figured I would try this before I cruise.

The plan for 2moro is 2.5ml synthetine and syntheselen 4 times in the day so a total of 10ml for each. That combined with 15IU Novolin R twice in the day and lots of good carbs. I will also start drinking lots fo water from now just to help matters.

Hormones will be 20mg test p, 20mg tren a, 20mg mast p and 50mg oral avar every day. I injected 100mg test e on Thurs night and will do another 100mg on Mon night as I plan to cruise on 200mg per week.


----------



## Elvia1023

My experiment will be started tomorrow. It just works out better this way. I have a few days I can pretty much just go for it with no distractions. The only issue I foresee are the syntheselen injections. They go in fine with next to no pip but both sides of my glutes are swollen and covered in bruises. I don't get that with any other injections. It's partly my fault as I should have used longer needles for my glutes. I can see a pocket of water on both sides so today I am going to leave the area and let it recover. I may have to put the syntheselen somewhere else for atleast half of the shots over the next few days. 

Today I am also having a day off from the gym and insulin. I put syntherol in my arms and calves in the morning. I am feeling good and excited to start tomorrow.


----------



## Elvia1023

I took 2 quick pics in the morning. Hopefully I can get much fuller but tighter over the next week.


----------



## Elvia1023

I started my experiment today and so far so good. Today it was a total of 7.5ml of both synthetine and syntheselen spread throughout the day. So that worked out as 2.5ml of each injected 3 times. I noticed my body temperature going up and my vascularity increasing. I have also injected 15IU Novalin r twice today... pre workout and in the evening. Approx 30mins after injecting my slin I shot my synthetine and syntheselen. I have had a lot of carbs today mainly in the form of rice, hbcd's, oats and bread.

I trained chest and tri-ceps and had an amazing workout. The synthetek combo, slin, pre workout (pre jym) and 25mg avar combined gave an incredible pump and general feel. I managed to get 3 plates a side on incline chest press. I was gonna go over to the smith to do flat but done them with a barbell instead. My chest was really fatigued so I struggled but still managed to do 50kg a side for 12 or so reps.

The only issue I foresee are my syntheselen shots. The synthetine is the easiest injection ever and I can do 2.5ml and 12 hours later it's like I never injected. The syntheselen has left my glutes bruised and sore. I am partly to blame as I need to use longer needles for glutes. But still it does come with more pip as I have no issues at all from syntherol or synthetine etc. As a result I just put 2.5ml syntheselen in my left bi-cep for a change. It's was hurting alittle  for 10 mins but is fine now so hopefully it stays that way. I put my aas in my right bi-cep to give my quads a break. Even though it is only a tiny amount it is still hurting alittle (due to test p and tren a). It will be fine 2moro though but I won't put it in there again as it creates unnecessary inflammation and I am putting syntherol in my bi-ceps eod now. The syntherol has made my bi-ceps look much bigger and just better so I am made up so far.

I have started loading up on water too. Added to standard drinks I have had 2 Intra MD drinks today. Both in 1.5 litres of water and 3 scoops for intra workout and 2 scoops for in the evening after my second slin shot. 2moro I will have the same 2 drinks plus another 1.5 litres of water with an amino shake in (no carbs). 

The only fat (apart from small amounts in meat) I have consumed today was in the morning. During breakfast I had eggs cooked in coconut oil and surely after I had a protein shake with 1 tablespoon of peanut butter. I then injected my first shot of insulin just after the protein shake.

My plan was to train eod but I will be training ed during my experiment. Although 2moro I may just train calves and bi-ceps/forearms instead of larger muscle groups.

I can fit 3ml in each syringe so I will do 9ml of both synthetine and syntheselen 2moro  15IU slin twice daily and my usual pre workout and aas. I am feeling good and excited about the rest of the week


----------



## Elvia1023

I am feeling good and gonna leave for the gym soon. My left bi-cep is fine so no issues with syntheselen there. My right bi-cep is alittle sore but nothing bad (0.6ml aas went in there). I woke feeling so much tighter today and looking leaner so hopefully that carries on. Gonna train bi-ceps/forearms, calves and abs. I just had a meal with lots of good fats in. 

This is the protein bread I eat most weeks. Per 100g it contains 12g fat, 7g carbs, 11g fibre and 27g protein.






The quick meal I just had took a few mins and was 4 whole eggs cooked in coconut oil (maggi sauce added so they look quite dark), 3 pieces of protein bread and a little salad drizzled in olive oil.






Gonna inject my slin now then about 30 mins later inject approx 3ml synthetine and 3ml syntheselen. Then eat some oats, banana, sultanas and protein powder. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

I am about to do my 3rd set of synthetine and syntheselen injections today. I have already done 6ml of each with no issues whatsoever. In fact I feel pretty much amazing  I injected slin about 90 mins ago and have ate and I am now sipping on an intra md shake. I have just finished my first tub so gonna open up an orange one 2moro to see how that tastes (grape is lovely). My waistline has definitely expanded through the day but that is to be expected from all the carbs I am consuming. I am loading up on water too and will go for 6 litres 2moro (4.5 today).

Earlier I trained calves, bi-ceps/forearms and some abs. I stuck to only 2 plates a side on the smith machine seated calf raise. I made sure I went as high as possible on every rep. I would do approx 20 slow motion reps with squuezes then fast paced reps for as long as possible. I stayed fairly light for bi-ceps but trained them hard. The pump in my forearms was ridiculous and at one point I couldn't hold my drink.

Gonna inject my aas now too. That is 20mg test p, 20mg tren a and 20mg mast e. I done 100mg test e on Thurs so will do another 100mg tonight. I will let that build up another week or so then come off all the other stuff (also using 50mg oral avar per day). I am near the end of the vials anyway. 

Not mentioned it recently but my eyes are looking healthy, clear and bright and I attribute that to the synthergine. It's the same everytime I use it and when I don't I see a big difference.

I might train back and hamstrings 2moro


----------



## Elvia1023

I was unsure if I would get any bad side effects running these at high doses for this short experiment. I actually feel much better and full of energy and all in all really good. Post workout the energy goes but thats due to the pre workouts... I probably need to calm them down alittle.

Today I have took 9ml synthetine and 9ml syntheselen in 3 injections through the day. Humalin R at 30IU in 2 injections through the day. AAS is 20mg test p, 20mg tren a, 20mg mast e and 50mg oral avar everyday. I have consumed a fair amount of carbs today in the form of hbcd's, bread, rice and oats. I had a nice fillet steak post workout and some eggs for breakfast but most of my other protein has been from synthepure and aminos.

Earlier I trained hamstring and back with rear delts. Hams was seated leg curls and sumo leg press. For back I kept it to 3 plates a side on the machines to be safer... lower lat row, lat pulldown and machine row. I still trained hard but nothing over the top. Lots of squeezes, high reps and some drop sets. I also done some db rear delt raises on an incline bench and seated but leaning over. I finished with some incline bench db raises at a 45 degree angle to help emphasize the middle traps. At the end I couldn't raise both my arms for 5 mins.

I am still loading up on water and have had 5 scoops of intra md and 4 scoops of amino tone in 6 litres (1.5l x4) of water today. 2moro I will be training shoulders and quads then will be having a day off. Gonna be more of the same and so far it is going great. I will post updated pics on Thurs/Fri.


----------



## squatster

Great post Elvia
I haven't been here long but since I got here you have made some great gains so far
Keep going man


----------



## Elvia1023

squatster said:


> Great post Elvia
> I haven't been here long but since I got here you have made some great gains so far
> Keep going man



Thank you that means alot to me


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained shoulders and quads yesterday and had today off. I pre exhausted delts with lateral/front db/cable raises before machine pressing. Although I stillmanaged to get 6x 10kg plates a side for my heavy set. I finished with machine lateral raises until I couldn't lift my arms up. Then for quads it was some walkign lunges, horizontal leg press and leg extensions. I done the full weight rack on the leg press machine and would just do multiple sets of 20-15 reps with minimal rest until I could barely stand. All in all a great workout 

My short experiment was a huge success in my eyes. It wasn't exactly perfect either as I drank a litre of milk last night not even realizing  Today I haven't drank any water apart from a ristretto so I have dried out through the day. 

Today I had oats, banana and peanut butter with whey to start the day. Then just an orange and for the rest of the day all I have ate is jasmine rice and 1 tea spoon of peanut butter. I could have done this much better but the jasmine rice worked well. No point in having protein today as it's just unnecessary food in my stomach for what I was trying to do. Leading up to my pics I had 15IU novalin r and 6ml synthetine and 6ml syntheselen.

Everything that could have gone wrong did  I shaved my front before but the razor battery died. Then I noticed all the hot water had gone (have issues with water in my apartment). So I had to get an ice cold shower to get rid of the hair which killed my vascularity for a short time. Then my gf come in and said she would only take pics now as she needed to sleep. So pics were much earlier than I planned so my abs are very washed out. 

All in all though I am very happy and the results even surprised myself. So for any guys ever wanting to improve their look over a short time I recommend using synthetine and syntheselen with all your usual stuff 

You can check out pics from the last week in the last 2 pages. Here is a pic from about 5 days ago as seen earlier in this thread...






From today...


----------



## Elvia1023

I had a day off from the gym today (yesterday now). My little experiment wiped me out alittle but I have been in a bad sleeping routine recently. Today I just rested and got up very late. I have bascially ate what I wanted which wasn't much (mainly fruit). But then we went to friends for dinner and I had raclette which is a famous Swiss dish. You make it with this...






You basically just melt cheese and put it on top of your food. That was boiled potatoes, numerous meats and some pickles. The meats are loaded in sodium so not the best but I loved it. I bought some Swiss bread and had various meats in that with melted cheese too. I must have had about 3000 calories for this meal alone. Here is a quick pic I took of 1 plate...






I am feeling good and gonna stay up all night. Gonna train calves, chest and tri-ceps when the gym opens. I know this is a bad routine but will go to bed early 2moro. Listening to the Dark Knight Rises sound track now so in a good frame of mind for the gym.

I am thinking just take 100mg test e now and carry that on twice per week. So that's the end of the shorts esters. I was planning to start my blast very soon but I might wait till the new year now.

Pre workout will be 2.5ml synthetine and 2.5ml syntheselen and 15IU novalin r. I still have a little syntheselen left so will use that up over the next few days


----------



## Elvia1023

My chest workout the other day was good but I was super tired and had to really push through. I nearly ended up falling a sleep doing abs at the end  I trained back and bi-ceps/forearms yesterday and that went great. The usual stuff and a few drop sets. I also added in 1 arm db rows as my back feels ok with those but I just kept the weight low at 30kg and went for high reps. I love training forearms as the pump I get is great but it was almost too much yesterday.

I did take 25mg avar before training yesterday but otherwise just on my cruise of 200mg test per week. I may just use 25mg avar a few times per week pre workout. They are strong and even at that dose give me bad heartburn. Gonna make sure I take them with lots of water to try and help prevent that a little.

I have been dosing my syntheselen in my bi-ceps recently as I had a few days break from syntherol. But tonight I will restart the syntherol and not put anything else in my arms. I only have a few days left of syntheselen so mainly been dosing it pre workout with 2 injs of synthetine per day. I am well rested and feeling good. I can see me making good progress even on just these low doses if I am consistent with my diet, syntherol, slin and synthetine. Gonna train legs next...calves, hams and quads.


----------



## Elvia1023

One adjustment I am making (not that I want to) is just getting rid of lower rep stuff for the rest of Dec. It's solely just to give my body a rest so I can push it extra hard in the New Year. Reason being for many bodyparts I have pretty much been lifting as much as possible for 6-12 reps on my heavy sets. I don't usually go down too low in reps but been pushing the weight especially on chest and shoulders with sets of 6-8 reps to complete failure (spotter used). I am loving this training but know it is sensible to have a break now if I plan to go for it in Jan/Feb. 

So from now on 15 reps will be my minimum for every movement. Gonna still lift heavy but for 15-30 reps.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things have been great and I wanted to post last night but I was destroyed from training legs. I ended up falling a sleep early and woke up in the middle of the night. I added synthelator in for the first time and it was a complete success. I used 1ml (1.2ml to be exact) about 45 mins before the gym and my muscles felt so much tighter and my vascularity shot out. I felt this dose a lot so no wonder I have heard guys saying if you dose the full 10ml 1 hour before stepping on stage you need to sit down after injecting it. I will do the same dose 2moro then try 2ml on Sunday.

Leg day was calves, hams then quads and I kept it at a 15 rep minimum. I really pushed it hard for 2 hours until I could barely stand. They have a great lying leg curl by the main leg press so I started supersetting them near the end. Lots of time under tension and intensity techniques such as partials. I actually done 21's on seated leg curls and leg extensions for something different. After a superset I was lying on the floor and some girl asked me in French are you ok (I assume she asked that) and I just said yes fine and just stayed on the floor for another 2 mins in a puddle of sweat 

I have had a day off from injecting everything today but from 2moro everything is back to normal. Using synthetine and syntheselen has definitely added to my physique in many ways. I simply look better due to the added leanness and vascularity they have brought. The fact I have top quality protein (synthepure) is only helping matters. Moreover I have noticed since adding in aminos in water throughout the day that has added to things too. The added protein and the higher water intake is only going to help matters.

Today I received a few supplements and will add most of them in from 2moro. They include pycnogenol, vitamin k-2, phytoform and partition-md.

2moro I am training chest and bi-ceps and Sunday will be back and tri-ceps to change it up alittle.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been training really hard recently. Since my last training update I have done... 

Chest and Bi-ceps
Back and Tri-ceps
Shoulders and Quads
Calves, Hams and Arms
Chest and Back

I have been doing at least 15 reps most of the time. Started doing more leg press (sumo on ham day too) and also some standing machine shoulder presses using the hammer strength machine. I have also been focusing on forearms a lot more too. I am gonna keep synthetine in everyday as I don't want my vascularity to fade too much whilst I bulk.

Today I got to the gym at 8:20pm to find out they were shutting 1 hour earlier so 9pm. I had one of the best workouts in a long time just rotating chest and back movements. I told myself to keep to machines as I have been doing a lot of heavy barbell presses recently. I have maxed out on chest day this week and also done close grip on tri-cep day. Close grip bench press on tri-cep day was the one time I went against my 15 rep rule. I didn't have much time so really pushed the weight to finish my workout. I done 3 1/2 plates each side for about 9 reps. I asked a stranger to spot me and he wouldn't take his hands off the bar for the first few reps until I pretty much shouted to. I think I got about 7 reps after he let go. 

There are 3 hammer strength chest machines and I would just use one of them then machine row going up in weight each set. In the middle of the 2nd chest machine I then swopped to lat pulldowns for my back exercise. Even during ym high dosed 4 day experiment were I used a lot of synthetine I would inject it in 3mls. Today I used the most I have at one time and done 2x 2ml injections to make 4ml. I felt so hot during training and my pre workout on top I was on fire. I must have rested about 3 mins in the 40 mins and was soaked through by the end of it. I had no time for a shower so walked home in freezing temperatures with my soaked hoodie on which wasn't the best 

I also recently used 3ml synthelator pre workout and it was crazy. Post injection I had to sit down and felt the back of my neck get really tight. My breathing was also slightly effected and I felt a bit weird. Within about 30 mins the veins in my arms were ridiculous and my muscles felt really tight and pumped up. I seemed to get less winded in the gym too. I have heard peoples response varies but I would be a bit apprehensive to take the full 10ml like guys do on competition day. In the new year I will try about 6ml before some photos just to see the difference it brings.

My diet has been clean today apart from some nutella when I first woke up. That's my gf's fault for buying it  Looking forward to some big meals over Xmas. I have also had 2 synthepure smoothies today... no stomach discomfort even with 60g protein per smoothie.

I will be hitting the syntherol hard in the near future after the short break I am having from it


----------



## Elvia1023

I visited my family over Xmas and come back in the New Year. As a result I have had a break from everything but it will do me good. I can't wait to get back in the gym though. I am off everything at the moment so no synthetek products or even aas.

If I had kept my diet good whilst my hormone levels dropped I wouldn't have noticed a thing but I have literally ate crap everyday. The day I get back I will be 100% with everything and my diet will be perfect. This break has been great for me mentally and physically. Although my back pain has been bad this week out of the gym. I have been shopping most days and would be in agony after a few hours. I am looking forward to getting back into everything. My back always starts hurting more out of the gym.

Before I get back on everything I will do a 5 day mini diet just to lose the water and any bodyfat I have gained over the previous 2 weeks. Everyday I have ate lots of chocolate and then a massive meal for dinner in a restaurant. To give a indication today I have ate 

Box of Thorntons chocolates for breakfast
Fruit and Fibre Cereal

Orange and a banana

Salt and Pepper Squid starter
Argentian Street food dish for starter (can't remember the name)
500g Rump Steak with Chunky Chips and Pepper Sauce
Latte
Pancakes, caramel sauce with ice cream

Various chocolates

Protein shake with spoon of peanut butter


Once I am back I won't be having any crap. My stomach has been permanently bloated over here  I am feeling good though and can't wait to restart everything. My plan is to restart syntherol in my calves and arms. I am hoping for 2 inches added size for both. I will be dosing 6ml synthetine everyday in 2 injections. I will also be starting a new cycle of sust and deca dosed at 875mg and 600mg with 25mg sdrol per day. Synthergine will be added in at 4-5ml per day for the 3 weeks of sdrol. All in all I am gonna be bigger and stronger and hope to add 30 pounds over the next few months.


----------



## Elvia1023

I can't wait to get back in the gym. My body is getting worse by the day  I have had a great time over Xmas but looking forward to getting back on track with everything. I am actually looking forward to eating clean... never thought I would think that in the past but times have changed now. Gonna go out for NYE then fly back and get back to normal.

I should mention when I first got here I bought a tub of protein so I could keep my protein intake higher as I knew my diet wouldn't be the best. I got Mutant's Pro 100 and it has to be the nicest protein I have ever tasted. I always though they done decent products and this is no different. I got chocolate chip and peanut butter flavour and even with water it tastes great.

My plan is to do a mini cut for 3-5 days when I get back just to get rid of the bloat. Then I will slowly start adding in calories over time and keep to a clean diet plan. I want 2016 to be the best year of progress for me and to pack on a good solid 10-15 pounds over the year.

For my mini cut I will dose synthetine at 4ml pre workout and 2.5ml later in the day so I am in full fat burning mode. I will also do approx 30 mins cardio each day plus my usual weight training.


----------



## Elvia1023

I haven't trained for 2 weeks so can't wait to get back in the gym 2moro. I am off everything. Gonna stay off hormones another week or so. I will start synthetine on Monday though. No slin for the next week either. My plan is to get rid of all the bloat I acquired over Xmas  Although saying that all the alcohol I drank on NYE seemed to have done most of that  The first thing I done when I got back was take a sip from my synthergine bottle. 

My plan is to eat low carbs on Sun-Tues just because of the sheer amount of chocolate I ate over the last week. Even just 3 days will make a big difference to my body. Then I will start eating like I did last month and everything will fall into place. I will start having partition-md twice daily before my largest carb meals (starting Wed). At the same time I will also start 6ml synthetine everday (gonna be 3ml per day until Wed).

I will also starting adding in 2 synthepure smoothies from 2moro as I need to buy fruit first. As I am low carbs till Wed I will just use berries and greens in my smoothies. But afterwards it will be a bit of everything... berries, apples, pineapple, bananas, grapes etc. I feel so much healthier and get great results in the gym when I add 2 fruit smoothies per day. I also have a fruit and greens powder and take that morning and evening too.

Syntherol will be started 2moro. Although I need to buy more 27G needles for my next cycle so will get those from sterile syringes. I will start low and gradually build up the volume over the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday I trained my whole body for about 2 hours and it felt great. I always like to do that after a long break. I done 1-2 exercises for every body part. I am off slin now but decided to use my partition md caps so had 2 of those before a fruit smoothie. That consisted of synthepure, 2 clementines, berries and natural yoghurt with alittle water. Then I dosed 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen in my delts. No pip with either apart from the usual few minute sting from the syntheselen.

Synthelamin will be started in a few days. I have about 4ml of syntheselen so will use that up first. Gonna do 1ml in both bi-cep heads before I go to bed now. I am really gonna go for it now as I want to break 20 inches (still looking lean etc) for my arms. I had a day off today but will be training Wed, Thurs and Fri. With the full body workout I pretty much started at the top and moved down so it looked like this...

Warm up with db's
Cable Front raises... about 4 sets of 15 reps
Lateral Raise Machine... about 4 sets of 15 reps
Incline Smith Press... about 5 sets of 15-8 reps
Machine Row... about 4 supersets of 10 reps each with 2 different grips
Machine Chest Press... about 4 supersets of 10 reps with 2 different sitted positions... so 10 reps normal and 10 reps with my back/chest lower down.
Tri-cep Pushdowns... about 3 sets of 15 reps
Preacher Curls... about 3 sets of 20 reps (10 normal curls and 10 hammer)
Overhead tri-cep extensions with ez bar... 2 sets of 20 reps
Rope Hammer Curls... 2 sets of 15 reps
Behind the back wrist curls supersetted with cable wrist curls... 3 sets of each.
Leg Extensions... 5 sets of 30-15 reps
Hip Abductor... 5 sets of 20-15 reps
Hip Adductor... 5 sets of 20-15 reps
Horizontal leg press... about 15 sets of 20-10 reps using different foot positions and minimal rest.
Seated leg curl... 4 sets of 15 reps
Standing leg curls using leg extension machine... 3 sets of 15-10 reps for each side.
Calf Presses on the Horizontal leg press... about 10 sets of 20-10 reps using normal and very slow paced reps with squeezes.
Machine Back extensions... 3 sets of 15 reps
Back extensions... 2 sets of 15 reps
Ab workout using a variety of movements for about 5-10 mins
Stretches for about 10 mins

Done  It looks a lot when I write it down and I may have even left a few bits out. I would never usually train like that but I enjoy it after a long break. 2moro will likely be abs, hams and back


----------



## Elvia1023

Just about to take my synthetine and syntheselen and go to the gym. Just had a synthepure smoothie. I also have 2 scoops on intra md during training now. Listening to music like I always do before the gym. This really puts me in the mood...


Best of The Dark Knight Soundtrack - YouTube


----------



## Elvia1023

The water/fat I put on over the Xmas period is starting to drop off. I am starting to look my normal self again. I haven't ate too much today but will slowly increase my calories over time. But I am going more for quality over quantity... lots of nutrient dense food. I want to stay fairly tight so going to increase things slowly.

Today I trained back (with rear delts) and hamstrings. I usually do hams first but done it the other way tonight. I am really enjoying standing leg curls in the leg extension machine so going to push it with those as my hams are a weak area. I have to stay away from stiff leg deadlifts (or similar) due to my lower back so my ham exercises are limited. Due to my back I also have to limit the weight on certain ham exercises just to be safe. 

I like the idea of back extensions but even bodyweight ones mess up my back a lot. Although I done them today and going to continue to do them with limited weight. My gym has a great back extension machine with a pad on your lower back so I will mainly concentrate on those.

Today I dosed 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen pre workout. I used the same nutrient as the other day so a protein smoothie and intra md. Post workout was chicken, jasmine rice and broccoli. My vascularity faded a lot over Xmas but it is coming back fast due to synthetine and training/diet. I am starting to feel great and happy to be back on track. Synthetine changes me fast even at just 3ml per day.

Later I will put syntherol in my calves and bi-ceps. This will be my first day of injs for my calf cycle and I am a few days into putting it in my bi-ceps. Going to use 27G 1/2 needles and do 4 injs for each calf at 0.5ml in each site. For bi-cep I will do 1ml in both heads so 2ml total.


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday I trained chest and tri-ceps with 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen pre workout. My syntherol shots were easy and I felt great all day but I am sure I will start feeling them more as I up the volume. My body is coming back to what it was a few weeks ago. I plan on progressing on a weekly basis over the next few months. I (like anyone) look so much better leaner but it's time to get bigger and slowly build quality muscle over the year. I am 32 now and I don't plan on bulking in my 40's so the time to do it is now. 

My diet has been 100% clean since I got back. Although last night after the gym my gf received a pic from a friend of burger and fries from a nearby place and wanted to go. I ended up getting a beef, bacon and avocado burger with fries and a peach iced tea. It was amazing and a nice treat and not that bad but definitely not going to make it a habit.

At the start of my log I mentioned I would post various medical studies I come across but I haven't really done that. So whenever I see one I find interesting  I may post it just for discussion or simply to have a record of it. I will post about today alittle later as I am just about to eat


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I trained calves, hips and quads and really pushed it. The syntherol in my calves feels amazing... I have missed that feeling. They get so pumped up in the gym now it's ridiculous. I done the same 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen plus my pre workout and I was on fire.

For calves it was seated and standing calf raises in the smith machine and seated calf extensions. Then hip adductor and abductor until they were burning. For each I done 5 sets of 25-15 reps going up in weight with no rest in between. So 25+25+20+20+15= 105 reps with pretty much no rest at all. Well ok I rested about 5 secs before the last 15 (full weight rack). At the end I felt like I needed a hip replacement  

Quads was leg press and calf extensions. The leg press is at a weird angle and feels really heavy compared to most. I started at 2 plates a side for 50 reps and moved up to 3 for 40 reps, 4 for 40 reps, 5 for 30 reps, 6 for 30 reps and 7 for 25 reps. Then I walked over straight over to the leg extension thinking I will just do 1 set of 100 reps (I was late). But I got on and could barely move so just done 10 reps and waited a minute. Then I just went for it and done 100 reps with a fairly light weight. I started slow with full squeeze on every rep but started to speed up. I rememeber at 50 I wanted to fail but just pushed on. The last few reps were partials and as soon as I finished I couldn't stand up. I was shaking on the floor... my whole body. I couldn't even walk to the changing room. I love that feeling though. It took me ages to get a shower cos my legs wouldn't stop shaking  

I have ate quite a lot since I have been back to aid recovery and just because I am constantly hungry. I have ate... 
Beef burger wrapped in lettuce
Chicken, broccoli, tomatoes and rice
Chicken, broccoli, tomatoes and rice
Natural yoghurt with flavoured BCAA's mixed in

Gonna have some 2 fat pieces of seeded protein bread with peanut butter in a min. I have also been drinking 1.5 litres of water mixed with berry flavoured eaa's the entire time too.

After I eat I am going to do my syntherol shots and tonight I will start my cycle  My plan is 1 amp sust eod so 875mg per week and 400mg deca per week. I will increase the deca over the weeks but keep the sust the same. I also have some sdrol tabs but won't start them for another week. I also plan to add some masteron in at some point too. Orals will be cycled at approx 3 weeks on and off etc. Slin will be cycled and hopefully I can soon add mk-677 to the mix too.

All in all my aas, synthetek products, slin and peps I hope to pack on some quality size over the next few months. Plus Syntherol will bring up my weaker calves plus make my arms huge. I have had great results on lower doses with synthetine, syntherol etc so things will only get better now I am upping my aas


----------



## Elvia1023

My calves injections were easy last night. I have only done bi-ceps so far but will add in tri-ceps from now on. I have started with very low volume but will move up soon. Once I get more used to the shots I will be changing to larger volume but eod shots. I will be injecting my aas eod so they will simply be rotated each day.

I am looking much better than last week. I have started putting on some size which is good considering I only just started hormones again. The only negative is the bloat around my waist (xmas and New Year). Hopefully that gets better as I just started my aas cycle, eating clean and will be training hard most days. I will start posting pics again in the near future and update with new ones every week. I will be consistent with everything so expect some great results. Hopefully I can get to about 260-270 pounds and relatively lean with 20 inch calves and bi-ceps.

Today was an off day from the gym. I needed it as my whole body is aching. I can barely walk from training legs yesterday. My back and chest are sore from 2 and 3 days ago. My bi-ceps are sore from syntherol last night too. All in all my body definitely needs the 8 hours sleep it is about to get. 

I will be starting synthelamin on  Monday


----------



## TeK5

Log is awesome and informative in the same manner my friend.  Especially to one's who  have never or have the curiosity in using the products you are using.  I am one for instance. 
Subscribed..


----------



## Elvia1023

TeK5 said:


> Log is awesome and informative in the same manner my friend.  Especially to one's who  have never or have the curiosity in using the products you are using.  I am one for instance.
> Subscribed..



Thanks matey  Trust me things are only going to get better. I am a man on a mission now


----------



## Elvia1023

Just about to do my calf and arm injects before I go to bed. I am feeling good and just doing what is needed each day. I done the usual today but probably alittle too much preworkout  I trained shoulders and bi-ceps and it was great. I changed things up alittle and that included standing smith machine presses, cable rope front raises and 100 rep lateral raises to finish (failed about 7 times but kept going after 5 secs rest).

I am going to add in some sdrol 2moro. I have 25mg caps so looking forward to seeing how they are. I also have deca and human grade sust amps. That's pretty much my cycle but I will be adding in masteron at some point too.

Synthergine will be a must on sdrol so I will be starting again (had a small break) pre bed tonight. Taking strong orals on/off synthergine is a night/day difference. I always feel 10x better on synthergine and it helps keep my liver protected so my appetite is not usually effected and I simply feel better. 

This log will come alive again as I can tell some big changes are ahead for both my calves and arms


----------



## Elvia1023

Everything has been great apart from my sleep. I won't grow if I don't sleep. I have stayed up all night and will crash about 9pm tonight. It's 8am now and I am struggling but will do it. Sounds severe but it's needed to get me back in a semi normal sleeping routine. 

Training has been great and been pushing it extra hard. Maybe too heavy for my back but it seems ok (upper back). My lower back I just do back extensions as anything else is too risky. Yesterday was chest and tri-ceps and I done a dropset on decline barbell presses with 60kg, 50kg, 40kg and 30kg a side (amongst many other things). 

Syntherol has been at low doses ed but I am going to change that to larger eod shots from now on. Synthetine was at 3ml pre workout but now I will dose it twice daily. I didn't end up starting synthelamin but will do tonight... actually I will do it now  I am using 25mg sdrol now so synthegine is a must for me and that is dosed at 2ml am/pm. I may up that to 5ml soon as sdrol is so toxic.

Hormones are 875mg sust and 400mg deca. I will restart novalin-r 2moro twice daily 4 days per week. That will be dosed 30 mins before synthetine shots like I done in the past. Pre workout will be 15IU and later on only 3IU to increase synthetines absorption. I have just mixed a genotropin 16IU pen and will start that now at 2IU everyday. I haven't taken much hgh before and never pharm so just wanted to see what it felt like. Obvious 16IU is nothing and will do next to nothing but just curious. If I like it I may try and run it at 2IU per day in the future. Although I will probably just go with peptides instead as I get them for free.

Probably going to train in the next few hours. Not the best idea in my sleep deprived state but a little pre workout will help


----------



## squatster

I was trying to find your start weight and weight now but ran out of time
Great post - you put great time and effort in all of it - you better keep it going


----------



## Elvia1023

squatster said:


> I was trying to find your start weight and weight now but ran out of time
> Great post - you put great time and effort in all of it - you better keep it going



Thanks matey. How have you been? I will definitely keep it going... this is just the start 

I moved over here and we don't have a scale and I never bothered buying one. So I couldn't tell you exactly what I weighed at the start unless I posted it sometime. I do weigh myself everytime I am back in the UK though (fairly frequently). I have pretty muich weighed 235-245 for over 2 years or so. It's time to get to 270 and fairly lean


----------



## Elvia1023

I finally slept well last night so hopefully that continues. I was falling asleep at midnight and I hadn't pinned my syntherol. But as I do it eod now I figured just sleep and glad I did. This way I am going to pin my syntherol pre workout today so it works out better. I will pin arms and legs and will be training legs shortly after. I might start with some light very high reps for my arms just to get some pump. Gonna go to a different gym as they have a great lying leg curl machine so I will destroy my hams on that for a change. The way it has worked out I may just do syntherol pre workout in 2 days or carry on as normal pre bed 2moro so nothign changes.

I am going to pin 4ml synthetine today for a change. I am feeling good and definitely growing


----------



## Elvia1023

My legs are destroyed. I love this feeling but I can tell they are going to be bad 2moro. I injected 1ml syntherol in 4 spots in each calf pre workout. I also decided to inject 5ml synthetine pre workout too. I done 2.5ml in my delt and 2.5ml sub-q in my stomach. I had a massive lump in my stomach post injection but it had disappeared by the time I checked when in the shower after training. 

I had a big dose of pre workout (GAT's PMP) so was wired during my workout. It always makes me go the toilet beforehand and due to the big dose of synthetine I was sweating loads. I was soaked through before I had even started training 

It was leg day and I always start with calves and they felt great due to the syntherol. I have been using moderate weight but lots of rest and minimal rest periods recently. However today I went as heavy as I could go for 20-8 reps. I always make sure I get as high on my toes as possible for maximum stretch in my calves. It's optimal to move up onto your big toe but it is quite hard to do especially with heavier weight. For many sets I had a fairly wide stance and imagine l am trying to bring my ankles and knees together and that helps a lot. I feel by using all these little tricks, training brutally hard and all the syntherol I can get my calves to 20 inches this year. 

I trained at a different gym today as it has a great lying leg curl machine and standing calf raise machine. Both feel extremely heavy even with lighter weight so it's a struggle when using most or all of the rack. It also has a great ab machine so I sometimes use that when I am there too. My training looked like this...

Leg Extenions... a few very light weight sets to warm up my knees
Standing Calf Raises... about 8 sets of 20-8 reps going up in weight. I finished with a drop set on these and the pump was great.
Calf Presses... about 4 sets of 20-15 reps going up to the full weight rack.
Horizontal leg press calf raises... about 5 sets of 20-15 reps going up to the full weight rack.
Standing leg curls using leg extension machine... 4 sets of 20-15 reps on each side.
Lying leg curls... 10 sets of 20-10 reps going up to the full weight rack.
Seated leg curls... 2 sets of 25 slow reps
Hip Adductor (Leg presses were taken)... 4 sets of 20 reps going up to full weight rack.
Horizontal Leg Press... about 6 sets of 20 reps going up to the full weight rack
Leg Press... it had 7 plates on so I just left it like that... about 6 sets of 30-15 reps. These were a struggle as 7 plates on this machine feels very heavy. The machine looks like it is about 40 years old. 
Leg Extension... 2 light sets until I could feel my legs again  Then done 1 set of 60 reps... 50kg for 15, 40kg for 15, 30kg for 15 and 60kg for 15. Finished with 30kg for 100 reps.
Ab machine... 5 sets of 20 very slow reps with squeezes on every rep.
Strecthes for about 10 mins.

I will see how I feel 2moro and if I am ok I will probably train shoulders and arms


----------



## Elvia1023

That feeling when you wake up and first stand out of bed after training legs and shooting syntherol the day before! It took me about 5 mins to be able to straighten my legs  I can barely walk but feel good. today had to be an off day but I nearly left for the gym at 7pm but glad I didn't now. Just ate and rested my legs. My calves and quads are very sore to touch but that only shows me I have trained them well.

I added 1 cap (25mg) of sdrol in a few days ago so should start feeling them more over the next week or so. I also bought a 16IU Genotropin pen and have been using it at 2IU per day. Obviously it's not going to do anything as I only have 8 days supply  I just wanted to see how it felt at this low dose. In a perfect world I could run it at 5IU for 6 months but I am far too poor to do that. If it feels good I may try to run it at 2IU for a few months. I mention it as the only thing I have really noticed in these few days is the added tiredness. So that plus my legs just made me want to sleep today. I have literally done nothing but I guess that is ideal after leg training.

Quite a few of my meals (snacks) recently when I am pressed for time have been 2 scoops of synthepure and 1 tablespoon of peanut butter. I am not eating a huge amount but starting low and gradually building up calories over the months.

2moro will be shoulders and arms and I looking forward to it


----------



## Elvia1023

I will post some calf pics in a week or so then provide weekly updated pics.  I am just starting to use larger amounts (still low) and I will increase them over the next few weeks. 

In a general sense I have definitely gotten bigger the last 2 weeks. I haven't a clue what I weigh but looking forward to finding out when I go back the UK. I am going to buy scales for over here too. Weight isn't that important to me but as I am bulking it is a good indication. Your mind can play tricks on you and many times I have weighed myself and been much heavier than I thought. So if I stay just as lean but move up in weight I know thats only a good thing. If I had to guess I would say I have put on about 10 pounds in the last 2 weeks. 

My legs are worst today and walking is a struggle  They should be much better 2moro though. I decided to have today off as my mate wanted to train shoulders with me 2moro (shoulders was next for me). I have slept a lot today which was nice. 

Watching the Rich Piana vids has rubbed off on me alittle. I have done feeder workouts for calves in the past but I have decided to start them for bi-ceps. I just need to order some dumbbells from somewhere. I figured it would be great to do my syntherol arm shots then do 100 db curls and 100 hammer curls straight afterwards.

Before bed I am going to do my syntherol calf injections at 1ml per site so 4ml total for each calf. I will do my arms shots 2moro before the gym as I am training shoulders and arms.


----------



## Elvia1023

My legs are still hurting from the other day. My recovery is usually great but I did push it. Today is the first day I have been able to walk ok. I feel great though and looking forward to training 2moro. It will be chest and arms 2moro. Today was calves and back and yesterday was shoulders and tri-ceps. Wed will be legs again... so just when I am ok walking I will do it all over again  I will have a day off after legs.

I am not eating a huge amount but will be increasing things now. I plan to add in another meal. Plus make sure I stay consistent with my aminos in water through the day as I haven't been having as much recently. I am looking fuller but holding some water and that will likely increase in the next few weeks.

Gonna inject my calves pre bed tonight. I have been lifting heavy weight with them recently. I like to rotate things and for the next 8 weeks or so (with occasional light days) it will be mainly heavy weight for calves (atleast 8 reps). I will inject syntherol in my arms pre workout 2moro.


----------



## monstar845935

Great log Elvia keep it up.


----------



## Elvia1023

monstar845935 said:


> Great log Elvia keep it up.



Thank you and I will do just that 

I done my calves earlier and when I stood up I couldn't straighten my legs  It's the same when I get up in the morning and first stand up. I am pretty much limping for a day after every set of calf injections. I have to add though since I restarted I have not had a single issue. Every injection has been fine and I am feeling good. Plus the stuff I mention isn't really bad more funny and I am not in any bad pain. 

I am going to get some 26G pins for syntherol injections. These 27G are fine but it can take awhile to push it in. That's ideal for calves but for tri-ceps that can be very awkward due to the angle. I have noticed 2 bruises on my calves due to the pressure I apply when injecting too. I have to add the fact it is freezing here adds to things and we don't have the best heating system. So next time I get pins it will be 26G from now on. 

Today I upped things slightly and dosed about 1.2ml in 4 areas of each calf pre workout. I trained legs and the pump was incredible. Even with that small increase in volume I can notice the difference in the way they feel. The burn was bad after every set and my calves felt 2 inches after I had trained them. I destroyed legs but will just show what I done for calves...

Calf Raises on Horizontal Leg Press... about 10 sets of 20-15 reps (3 sec reps)going up to full weight rack.

Standing Smith Machine Calf Raises... can't go heavy due to lower back so kept to 1-2 plates a side and done approx 6 sets with minimal rest.

Tibialis Calf Raises... 3 sets to failure with 30kg db's


Tomorrow will likely be a day off as I have trained a lot recently. I need to try and find approx 7.5kg db's to use for feeder workouts after arms shots. My cycle is just starting to build up so that should only add to things in the upcoming weeks.

Me and my gf are going on holiday in Feb but there is no way I am having 2 weeks off as I am just getting into my rhythm. I am going to take 1 bottle of syntherol and carry on doing my shots over there. The gym in the hotel looks great so I will be training most days when away. Hopefully it has a good calf machine I can utilize


----------



## Elvia1023

Today was an off day and my body definitely needed it. Thinking back I have probably been overdoing it with the weights. My shoulder is hurting alittle so I am going to back down alittle. I will still lift heavy but no more 70kg a side shoulder presses... I got 8 reps but still not good. I am going to slow down the rep speed and not press more than 50kg a side from now on. The same will be applied to chest and shoulders... well pretty much everything. I done 5 plates a side 1 arm row the other day but afterwards thought to myself I am just asking to get a pulled muscle or nerve issue like I have in the recent past. All in all training is going great I just want to ensure I stay injury free this year so I can continue to progress.

Long story short I had barely ate today at 8pm and that is not good. So I have stayed up and ensured I have fed my body well. In the last 6 hours I have had...

Pork with pasta and salad.
Chicken rice and salad.
Natural yoghurt with cherry flavoured aminos added.
Chicken with maize bread and salad.

Before bed I will have synthepure protein and a handful of cashews.

I have also drank EAA's in 1.5 litres of water over the last few hours too. I stopped having them as much and I shouldn't as they make a big difference to me. Sure the added protein but staying hydrated is even more important. Therefore I will make sure I have 3x 1.5 litre bottles everyday from now on. I always have one intra training (with carbs) and will have 2 (without carbs) throughout the rest of the day.

Gonna do my syntherol shots in my calves now and will carry that on eod as usual. I will post updated pics next week and provide weekly updates afterwards.

Incidentally I might as well include my supplements I currently take. I plan to add to them alittle but right now they are very basic...

Vitamin K-2
Pycnogenol
Synthergine
Synthelamin
Phytofrom (fruit and greens powder)
Partition-MD

I will likely add citrus bergamot and possibly a good multi vitamin in the near future.

2moro will be shoulders and calves and lots of slow and controlled reps.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am going to the UK to go the dentist. It works out cheaper flying there, paying for dentist and flying back then just going here  I will only be gone a few days but don't want to miss any shots. I kept 1 bottle of syntherol over there for times like this. I don't have any big pins just slin pins so I will get my mate to bring me 1 pin so I can backload the slin pins. Then I will just do multiple shots of 1ml in each calf.

I trained shoulders last night and killed it. I didn't go too heavy due to minor pain from overdoing things the last few weeks. Lots of slow and controlled reps on smith presses and upright rows but I did go heavy with db and cable laterals. I feel great and will get ready now as my flight is in a few hours.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am visiting my family for a few days. I brought a suitcase with me as I ordered a few supplements and peptides/research liquids so I could bring them back with me. They wouldn't let them through in hand luggage due to the size etc. I get back in the UK and I am at the front waiting for the luggage to come out. I don't see mine and I knwo no one took it as I was at the front. It wasn't stuck in the x-ray machine so I knew they had fucked up. I had nothing with me and my laptop, clothes and phone charger etc were in my luggage. I had to go home with nothing and wait for them to call. 

Turns out my luggage was in Geneva and thankfully I have finally got it back. I trained today in my old gym and just used machines I don't have at home. So my workout was a mix of everything but felt great. They have a seated calf machine so I done a drop set on that to finish.

I started RAD-140 yesterday and will carry it on at 5mg for a few days then up it to 10mg once I am back. I plan to add in MK-677 but will wait a few days to start it. I also will be using 5mg cjc-dac per week to go with the mk-677. As I go away in 3 weeks I will start the cjc-dac after I am back. So for the next 3 weeks it will be RAD-140 and MK-677. I will likely up the RAD-140 alittle so I pretty much use up the whole bottle in time for my holiday.

I have 18IU Humatrope to try out and was planning 2IU for 9 days. I know it's nothing but just wanted to see how it felt. It has to be kept in the fridge so I decided to just use it at 6IU over the 3 days I am back. I dosed 6IU pre bed last night and seriously the feeling was incredible. I woke up after a few hours of sleep due to it (not normal for me) but went back to sleep and had some crazy dreams. I couldn't move my hands in the morning due to bad cts. Gonna dose another 6IU shortly and hopefully more of the same. I slept for about 12 hours last night  I wish I could afford to run it at 6IU everynight!

I weighed myself and I am 245 pounds put holding lots of water around my waist. Looking forward to growing over the next year whilst staying relatively lean.

Gonna inject syntherol 2moro night using slin pins in my calves and arms. I am looking forward to getting back and dosing synthetine and slin again.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am happy to be back and going to go for it over the next few weeks. I go away in Feb and the hotel has a good gym. It's all inclusive so I expect to grow lots even on holiday too. I plan to take full advantage of the food on offer and the unlimited amount of meat/protein for me over there.

The Humatrope wiped me out over the last few days and I didn't want to do anything. I am holding lots of water around my waist (some fat too) so going to leave the slin for a week or so. Lots of synthetine and good food this week. I started RAD-140 when in the UK and it feels strong so going to use the bottle by my holiday (10-15mg per day). 

I also started MK-677 last night and went to bed at midnight. I woke up at 5am and was so hungry and couldn't get back to sleep. So I raided the cupboards and fridge. My gf had bought no good bodybuilding type food. I never eat like this over here but I had 2 bowls of cereal, pack of coffee biscuits and lot's of peanut butter. The biscuits alone were 240g carbs  I must have had atleast 400g carbs and 150g fat which is just bad. We only have a tiny fridge and the freezer... well no point. So today I am going to buy lots of good food so if that ever happens again it will be chicken, rice and veg and no crap again. 

I found some 25G 1 inch pins I left in the UK so brought them back with me so ideal for syntherol or AAS shots. Gonna do some syntherol injections soon then head to the gym. I will train calves but not sure what else... maybe back and hamstrings.

This week I am going to do 3ml synthetine twice daily as it will help melt any fat off and have me looking much better. I have added a few things that will help bulk me up so hopefully by the end of the next month I am a lot heavier.

So my complete cycle will now be...

875mg Sust
400mg Deca
10mg RAD-140 per day
25mg MK-677 per day

Synthetine at 6ml per day until my holiday.
Syntherol in calves and arms eod

My friend sent me Avar caps a while back and they are 20 or 25mg. I will add in one of those pre workout from now on too.


----------



## Elvia1023

I always feel synthetine so much when I dose it after a short break. I didn't have any in the UK and once I dosed 3ml my vascularity come out so much. I really do love the feeling it gives me. It's been the same after every break so I know it's not placebo.

Training was great yesterday. I started with calves then back and bi-ceps. I just used lighter weight on standing smith machine calf raises but the pump was incredible. I can really focus on getting on my tip toes and holding it with lighter weight (30kg a side). My calves were on fire and felt great but my feet were hurting alittle post workout.

I took MK-677 at midnight 2 night ago and woke up at 5am feeling good. I couldn't go back to sleep so was online and watching videos etc. But at about 10am I felt tired so had a short nap and woke up with bad cts. Plus I felt ill and just had no energy. I have had a cold recently (ill) but it's the MK-677. Last time I was like this so I said start at 6.25mg and move up to 12.5mg and see how I am. But silly me started at 25mg like last time and yesterday I was like a zombie. I just wanted to lie there and had to force myself to go the gym. Once I was there though I had a great workout. Anyway more of the same as I dosed 25mg last night and could barely stay awake (not like me at all). I ended up going to bed about 12:30am and woke up again at 5am. It's 8:30am now and I feel good but I bet that won't last. But going to push through and eat lots of good food and kill it in the gym later. I want to be 10 pounds heavier in 2-3 weeks.

Interestingly I had one of the best pumps of my life yesterday in the gym. I write interestingly as I am taking no slin now or sdrol. I regularly have cocktails of things pre workout that give me great pumps. All of the following would have had an effect but not sure which had more... 2 partition md caps, rad-140, pre workout, mk-677, intra md during training. It's obviously the new pre workout but I am also thinking the mk-677 as I am instantly fuller from it. My waist feels tighter today too... that wasn't hard though as it was really soft a few days ago  MK always does that in the first few days but I am expecting lots of water retention to come... I am hoping for it... 10 pounds in 2 weeks 

Today will be shoulders, hams and quads. 2moro will be calves, chest and tri-ceps. Then probably legs and a day break but my routine is constantly changing.


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained shoulders and finished with hams/quads to get a pump. I will be training legs in 2 days so nothing over the top. My training looked like...

Warm up with db's
Cable Lateral Raises.... 5 sets of 20-12 reps
DB Lateral Raises... 5 sets of 15-12 reps 
Cable Front Raises using the cable row machine (lying down)... crazy pump and burn and I couldn't lift my arms up for 5 mins after these... 5 sets of 15-12 reps
Seated Hammer Strength Shoulder Press... 6 sets of 15-12 reps... went up to 60kg a side.
Standing Smith Machine Shoulder Press... 3 sets of front presses and 3 sets of behind the neck presses... 15-12 reps.
Incline Bench Rear Delt DB Raises... 1 warm up set then 1 set of 100 reps with 8kg db's with slow reps... failed about 3-4 times to get to 100 reps.
Standing One Legged Curls and Leg Extensions (both in the same machine)... 7 supersets of both with 20-12 reps for each.

Before training I dosed 3ml synthetine, 2 caps partition md and my new pre workout and felt full of energy and got a great pump. I was annoyed because I left my intra shake in the kitchen so just bought a powerade (drank intra md post workout). I am going to take another 3ml synthetine soon then eat afterwards. Today I have eaten...

Pork and pasta
4 whole eggs and olive bread with salad
Chicken and jasmine rice
Synthepure, oats, mango and greens
Intra MD
Synthepure, cereal, 1 apple, berries and greens
Chicken and Jasmine Rice

Pre bed will be steak and rice.

I eat quite a lot of salad now but ran out so need to buy more tomorrow. So quite a few of my meals today have been quite boring. I don't even have any tomatoes. I was busy today so didn't have time to go the shop. The shop right by me I go every day but salad and tomatoes etc are so expensive there so I never buy those things there. A bag of salad is $6 and tomatoes are $6 and a pineapple is $8. I mainly just get eggs, milk and bread there and occasional meats and some fruit. I made quite a lot of rice so been eating that today. I am trying not to have meals too big but literally all those rice meals are 120g carbs from rice as I cooked quite alot. I have also drank 2 x 1.5 litre Amino drinks today too so I am contantly taking in aminos. 

Gonna dose syntherol in my calves and arms tonight. Looking forward to training 2moro and will stock up on food to keep fuelling my body for growth. I am much fuller now but my waist is bigger than I would like. I will buy a scale too but I can tell I have put on a few pounds in the last few days.


----------



## Elvia1023

I decided to have an off day. I woke up late and have lots to do plus my body feels like it needs a short break to recover properly. I will train calves, chest and tri-ceps 2moro and legs the next day. I dosed my aas last night and starting to feel it more as it's still building up in my system. Today I will dose synthetine at 3ml and Partition MD at 2 caps twice before two large meals.

My syntherol calf injections went easy as normal. Although I did have issues with 1 pin in my right inner calf. It just didn't feel right and I had a few issues but 3rd time lucky  I decided to leave my arms for today so will do them later. 

Gonna load on on anti oxidants and good food today to get my body primed for my workout tomorrow.


----------



## squatster

Your body weight- is that in kG or Lbs


----------



## Elvia1023

squatster said:


> Your body weight- is that in kG or Lbs



Matey I want to be big but 245kg would be ridiculous 

245 pounds

When I post about gym lifts they are always in kg's.


----------



## Elvia1023

I left my phone charger in the UK so gonna see if I can get one over here. When I do I can take some updated pics. It's clear to see my calves are bigger. I haven't measured them but they have to be at least an inch bigger. They may never look incredible but they will be fucking big  By the look incredible statement I just mean obviously I am never going to have Ben Pakulski calves but they will be impressive. Syntherol is changing them and fast. They are swollen so I am taking that into consideration but for the first time in my life I looked at them before and they looked big.

I need to do the basics more in regards to massaging my calves. Not gonna lie I have pretty much done no massaging so that will change now. I need to get one of those hand rollers as they were great. I will find something over here. The pain was too bad when I had my gf massaging them before. I can take a lot of pain but that was ridiculous. It's different when you massage them yourself as you know it is coming  I had her rub some Ibuprofen gel on them to help matters. 

I can't wait to train calves 2moro... gonna destroy them. Lighter weight on standing calf raises and really getting on my tip toes. Plus heavy weight for calf presses and finish with db tibialis raises. Chest will be lots of controlled reps with moderate weight... keyword is squeeze. I usually get carried away though and load up the bar for some form of press. Tri-ceps more of the same. I really enjoy lying cable skull crushers and I can go really heavy without worrying so much about my elbows.


----------



## Elvia1023

MK-677 keeps making me wake up after a few hours sleep. I always feel wide awake then with a few hours I am tired again due to the lack of sleep. I fell asleep yesterday afternoon so couldn't sleep last night. I stayed up all night and went to the gym in the morning. My calves were feeling sore so I left them but dosed syntherol in my bi-ceps and tri-ceps. I was feeling great at 7am but by 8am started to feel really tired but took a pre workout and was fired up. I trained calves, chest and tri-ceps for 2 1/2 hours. I probably had the best calf pump in my life and they felt huge. They were holding lots of water though as I had a line in my calf from my socks so I definitely need to monitor that. 

I have mainly been dosing my calves and bi-ceps but done tri-ceps yesterday and will continue to do them. They have felt constantly full and pumped since training and thats definitely due to the syntherol. My bi-ceps felt the same so I decided to throw in a quick few sets at the end of my workout. I done 25 reps right then left for 3 seperate db exercises (concentration curls, side curls and hammer curls). I was destroyed when I got back so had steak and rice whilst drinking more aminos and went to bed for a few hours. 

MK-677 woke me up again today at 5am and 7am so I decided to stay up. I can guarantee if I didn't take it and left my alarm off I probably would have been sleeping 12 hours.

I have decided to add 5IU slin to both my synthetine doses to increase absorption and add to general fullness. I am not going to go above 5IU though and just use it for the next 2 weeks. I will likely add creatine in when I get back from my holiday and dose that with synthetine and slin too.

I am feeling alittle tired today so will see how I am in a few hours but will likely train legs later on. My plan is mainly moderate weight and slow and controlled reps and just go for the pump. I will dose syntherol in my calves sometime today too.

Have a good Sunday everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday I didn't train but trust me it wouldn't have been productive as my body was wrecked. I have been ill this week and coughing up alsorts throughout the day. But this feeling is not that and I think it's mainly the fatigue from the MK-677 but RAD-140 is also making me feel off. 

I have been anxiety free for a very long time but I noticed when I started RAD-140 I felt edgy and not right especially in crowded shops etc. It seems to have improved but yesterday I had no energy at all. This is not like me at all but I pretty much stayed in bed all day and slept loads. I had barely ate (3 meals or so) and all the shops were shut so I went to a local restaurant and got 2 half grilled chickens with potatoes and ate one and the other a few hours later. That took effort as I could barely move but I wanted to make sure I wasn't going without some quality food for too long.

I decided not to dose MK-677 last night and had a good sleep (even though I slept in the day). I got up at 6am and dosed MK-677 and I feel ok now. I am going to go the local shop and get some eggs and bread and have that with salad. Plus some fruit for my synthepure smoothie I have pre workout with oats etc. Intra training will be intra md and post workout will be chicken and rice. Then later on will be meat with pasta and salad. I am going to make sure I eat lots of quality food today. Hopefully I start feeling better soon as this is not like me. My gf is annoyed as I passed it on to her and she can't handle feeling sick. She has just been a sleep for 12 hours straight 

Gonna dose syntherol in my calves and arms pre workout today. Today is all legs so it will be brutal. I like to have a few solid meals in me especially before training legs so I can push it as hard as possible. I will start shaving my body tonight and will post some pics in the next few days.


----------



## Elvia1023

I just done all my injections. I do syntherol injections extra slow (you have to) so they took an hour. It seems wrong injecting yourself an hour but I missed one day so done everything together. So that was 8 calf, 4 bi-cep, 2 tri-cep and 1 delt (synthetine) injection. It can really take it out of you but I am feeling good. Well not great as the RAD-140 (took just over an hour ago) makes me feel off... I might just stop it as I only ever want to feel great on cycle.

Just had some 85% dark chocolate and about to make a synthepure fruit smoothie and go to the gym to train legs. Smoothie will be made with 2 apples, oats, spinach, synthepure and water.

Since starting the MK-677 I am so much thicker all over so that's a bonus... not for my waist though


----------



## Elvia1023

RAD-140 was making me feel anxious and just not right so I have dropped it. It felt really strong and my aggression and anxiety shot up on it. Rambostallone mentioned the same but I knew it was that anyway as I haven't felt anxious for a long time. MK-677 fatigue is hitting me strong so I may have to lower the dose. It is always there but seems to go up and down throughout the day (gh pulses).

I probably took too much pre workout yesterday for legs as I felt tired during training and I really struggled but pushed through. I am going to avoid high stimulant pre workouts from now on as they are not good for health and I want to be 100% for training. My heart was beating far too fast during training and I felt sick so no more large doses of Cannibal Ferox Amped 

I may have struggled through but I still trained brutally and could barely walk by the end of training. I worked calves, hips, glutes, hams and quads. I took advantage of the proper leg press machine so done lots of calf presses on there. I also done 50, 40, 35, 30, 25, 20 and 15 reps on the leg press. It feels really heavy and 7 plates a side feels like 10 on most machines for some reason. I don't want to go too heavy so kept it at 7 plates a side max and done 30 reps with that. The lower rep sets were the same weight but extra slow reps and minimal rest used.

It's time to get ready for the gym. I will do my syntherol shots pre bed tonight and not pre workout. My arms feel quite sore anyway so best I leave them till later. I always feel my calves these days but they are ok but not training them so again they will be left till later. Actually I will leave calves till tomorrow and dose them before I train (calves, chest and tri-ceps). Today I will dose 3ml synthetine and 2 caps of partition md before I train.

I was destroyed after training legs yesterday so mainly stuck to whole food shakes in the night. Post workout I had synthepure, rice krispies, 1 apple and water. Later on I swopped the rise krispies for oats and had the same. Fruit is very expensive here and they had a big sale on 4 apples so I have bought 5 packs.

Today will be back with rear delts and bi-ceps. If this doesn't get you in the mood to train back I am not sure what will...


Branch Warren and Johnnie Jackson | Back Training 8 Days from the ASC - YouTube


----------



## monstar845935

Beasts


----------



## Elvia1023

monstar845935 said:


> Beasts



They certainly are and their videos always get me pumped up for the gym


----------



## Elvia1023

I can finally get my gf to shave my back tonight. She has been really busy and making excuses so I had to hold off. I didn't want to shave the rest of me cos I would have just looked stupid in the gym etc. I don't mind looking stupid but I am like a gorilla and my back hair is bad and I would look mental with a shaved front, legs and a fur rug on my back 

Yesterday I trained back, rear delts and bi-ceps. I helped a young lad out asking questions so had a few breaks in between sets. I don't usually do that but he was nice and asking me questions on form, diet etc so I helped him out. I pulled 5 plates a side on the hammer rows and the full weight rack on seated cable rows and lat pulldowns amongst many things. 

This MK-677 is effecting me big time though. I love the muscle fullness but the fatigue is bad. I dosed 1/2 a dropper so approx 18.75mg in the morning today. I am going to stick with this dose and see if the minor drop makes any difference. If I am still bad I will drop it to 12.5mg.

Today I will be training calves, chest and tri-ceps so need to get ready for that. I will dose syntherol in my calves soon and get my stuff ready then go and kill it. I feel like doing incline smith presses (heavy) but will mainly go for the pump for the rest of my exercises. Although calves will pretty much be as heavy as possible for 20-10 reps.

I should add due to the severe tiredness from the MK I have been having many more shakes recently. They are mainly made with whole foods so still great but I will make an effort to add more meats back in. Last night my 2 last meals were synthepure smoothies made with 1 apple, oats, milk and water. Plus my post workout meal was the same but with rice krispies instead of oats. I plan to buy a variety of fruit for my shakes today and lots of good quality meat.

Pre workout today will be GAT's PMP, 3ml synthetine and 20mg avar.


----------



## monstar845935

You going to post pics after the gf shaves you


----------



## Elvia1023

monstar845935 said:


> You going to post pics after the gf shaves you



Yes they will be coming this weekend and regularly afterwards too.


----------



## Elvia1023

This MK-677 is too much for me. I never have energy and if I do it comes at a weird time so can't really use it to my advantage. Yesterday I trained hard but for the rest of the day struggled. After the gym I bought a new gym bag and got home about 7pm. I literally couldn't stay awake... could barely move. I went to bed and my gf came back at 9:30pm and I woke up and couldn't even focus properly I was that tired. So I just went back to bed and woke up at 5am and still feel tired. So last night I didn't do my aas shots like I was supposed to so will just do them tonight. 

I didn't even take MK-677 yesterday because the night before was the same. We went to her parents house for dinner and I felt ill and come home early. I could barely walk home as I was that tired. So I said to myself stop it to see the difference so I didn't take my morning dose and I won't be today either. I will restart on 6.25mg 2moro night. MK-677 is amazing but the side effects are too much for me at standard doses. The tiredness seems to hit me extra hard... it's the only bad side I get but it's so bad I simply can't function on it. So it's a shame but I have stopped all my new things but still keeping in the 20mg avar pre workout. I will carry on at 6.25mg and when I get back from my holiday will combine that with 5mg cjc-dac per week.

My gf will have to shave me later on so sorry about the delay in pictures. Yesterday I had a great training session and trained calves, chest and tri-ceps. I dosed 3ml synthetine, 20mg avar and 1 scoop of GAT's PMP pre workout. 

Today I will be training shoulders with rear delts. Gonna punish them and do a few different movements but lift heavy on everything. I will finish with 100 reps for lateral raises and rear delt raises to get as good as a pump as possible.

I didn't properly start synthelamin for a few reasons but I will be today. I need the energy boost from it and hopefully it helps with my appetite too. Gonna dose syntherol in my arms in the next few hours and kill it today


----------



## monstar845935

Elvia1023 said:


> Yes they will be coming this weekend and regularly afterwards too.



Looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## Elvia1023

I had some shoulder pain but thought it would go away but it got worst so I never trained the other day or yesterday. It feels ok (still sore) now but I will be careful and just train legs until it is better. My plan is rotating calves and hams with calves and quads until my shoulder is better. Not sure what done the damage but I was performing incline smith presses and it didn't feel right but carried on and done 3 plates a side. Although the pain seems to stem from my upper trap so it could have been done anytime. Perhaps it is from standing calf raises in the smith. Well I will be smart now and leave it and do higher reps when I am back.

I will post some pics later. I have to shave in stages as there is so much hair and my electric razor runs out  I just have my legs to do so can get some pics up later.

Yesterday I done syntherol in my calves and arms and it went well apart from my inner right calf were I had to try a few times and hit a nerve in the process. I am going to dose synthetine and synthelamin now. JJ starting syntheselen makes me want to run that too but I will wait a few months more.

I had a lot of protein yesterday in the form of chicken and beef and will continue that today too. I have also been having 2-3 synthepure smoothies recently so my protein intake is high. 

Last night I dosed 6.25mg (1/6th of a dropper) MK-677 and do feel tired now but hopefully I can manage this small dose. It's crazy strong even at this low dose as I woke up a few times in the night but did sleep very deep. I also had bad cts in the morning and couldn't move my hands properly for 5 mins. I would have looked funny when I woke up as I could't straighten my legs due to the syntherol calf shots and I got up holding my hands up saying I can't feel them  My calves are very sore now but I will walk to the gym then warm up slowly so they will be gtg for my training... they are going to burn 

My hormones are still the same... 875mg sust, 400mg deca and 20mg avar pre workout.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today was a stressful day. Various things and it ended with my gf fighting with her sister... her sister deserved it though. I still wasn't letting her get out of taking photos of me even if it was past midnight and she wanted to sleep 

I have mixed views on my pics. I am my worst critic but even I think my calves are looking decent and really big but in the pics it just hasn't come out at all  Not sure if it's because I have such long legs (6ft 2) or they are just a lot crapper than they look to me. Again though I am the first to say how crap they are but the pics surprised me. I need to measure them but I would be shocked if they weren't 18.5 inches now. I know size is nothing but thats what I am going for. I had just shot them before the pics so they look a bit sore.

I know my body but even I was a bit surprised with the fact I look just as lean even though I am eating alot. Plus it's not like I am running tren or large doses of fat burners. This is where synthetine really shines and I know it's the main reason for this. I am on test and deca too with 20mg avar pre workout. I will weigh myself soon (still need to buy a scale) but I would guess I am atleast 10 pounds up from a few weeks ago.

1 hour before getting pics I dosed 5ml synthelator. My vascularity went froma  3/10 to a 9/10 in that time and I didn't do a thing. It's a crazy feeling and my neck tightened up and it effected my breathing for about 3 mins. I also went a bit light headed but was fine and then dosed my syntherol in my calves. You can see the difference in my pics too as my veins started popping out more and more. 

Even the 6.25mg MK-677 dose last night has made me extra tired tonight but I am going to carry on with it. Anyway here are a few progress pics of me. I will include my legs too (excuse the patches of hair as I had to rush) and be kind as I am tall and I have worked very hard to get what I have


----------



## monstar845935

Looking good Elvia how big are your arms? If your calves are 18.5 your arms must be prettybig your upper body looks huge compared


----------



## Elvia1023

monstar845935 said:


> Looking good Elvia how big are your arms? If your calves are 18.5 your arms must be prettybig your upper body looks huge compared



Everyone always says my arms look huge but they are not that big. I guess as I always mention it comes down to genetics. My arms are one of my best body parts and are always lean/vascular so it's probably an illusion. Whereas my calves are the opposite  Maybe it is the angle of the pics too. I haven't measured both recently but my calves should be slightly bigger than my arms. 

Those aren't the best pics and I am probably wider than I appear too as my waist is really big. Not in the above pics but in some pics my waist can even look quite small but it is 38 inches+. I make the best with what I have plus I love my food 

Although I did notice a big vein running through my calf earlier which is a good sign


----------



## Elvia1023

Today is an off day from the gym. My body definitely needs it as my last 2 workouts both lasted well over 2 hours. I feel really good though but a break is always good. My upper trap is still not right so I need to be careful but it feels better. I could tell training it would make it feel better but sure I did push the volume on both days.

On Monday I trained shoulders and must have done 100 sets. Most were light with some moderate weight involved. Set after set of various db, cable and barbell shoulder movements. I done a variety of things for front, lateral and rear delts. I only went up to 12kg for db lateral raises, 26kg db shrugs and done a lot of 15kg plate front raises. I could barely lift my arms up for most of my workout. I finished with some standing smith machine presses but only done a max of 30kg a side.

Yesterday was calves, back, bi-ceps and forearms and that lasted a few hours. I have been going really heavy with calves recently but decided to mainly do higher reps for calves yesterday. I done full stretch and paused reps and ended with 2 sets of 50 reps and the burn was unbearable.

Back was a variety of moderate weighted rows and pulldowns utilizing different grips and angles. I done some behind the neck pulldowns on the hammer strength machine whilst sat backwards. Some high and low lat rows. Close and hammer grip pulldowns. Some cable rows and one armed rows too. I decided to do some shrugs again. This time I utilized the hammer strenth shoulder press machine and put the seat at the bottom. Then I stood on the seat and used the handles to shrug and it felt great. I didn't go over 3 plates a side as I didn't want to overdo things. 

Bi-ceps and forearms were a variety of exercises performed in random order and the pump was incredible. I like behind the back wrist curls for forearms but done a bit of everything. Bi-ceps the same as ever... db's, cables and barbells. One movement that stands out is using the seated cable row machine and sitting on the floor and using the pad to rest my arm so I can perform extremely strict bi-ceps curls.

2moro will be chest and tri-ceps and I will mainly stick to machines and make sure I squeeze my chest on every rep. Friday will be legs and a lot of volume.

Tonight I will dose syntherol in my calves and arms. Gonna dose synthetine and synthelamin soon. I feel a big boost from the synthelamin so things are good. I finished a bottle of synthergine a few days ago and have one left but will start that when I come back from my holiday.


----------



## MR. BMJ

In a few months, after I get back into the swing of things, i'm gonna definitely give Synthetine a run! I've never used injectable carnitine, so it should be a fun ride. Something new at least.


----------



## monstar845935

Elvia1023 said:


> Everyone always says my arms look huge but they are not that big. I guess as I always mention it comes down to genetics. My arms are one of my best body parts and are always lean/vascular so it's probably an illusion. Whereas my calves are the opposite  Maybe it is the angle of the pics too. I haven't measured both recently but my calves should be slightly bigger than my arms.
> 
> Those aren't the best pics and I am probably wider than I appear too as my waist is really big. Not in the above pics but in some pics my waist can even look quite small but it is 38 inches+. I make the best with what I have plus I love my food
> 
> Although I did notice a big vein running through my calf earlier which is a good sign


 you must be good at angling those pics then your arms look around 19 and waist around 34-35


----------



## Elvia1023

MR. BMJ said:


> In a few months, after I get back into the swing of things, i'm gonna definitely give Synthetine a run! I've never used injectable carnitine, so it should be a fun ride. Something new at least.



You should love it matey. I was really surprised just how good it is. It's one of my fav things to use (aas included). I genuinely would put it above mast, winny, eq, clen etc.


----------



## Elvia1023

monstar845935 said:


> you must be good at angling those pics then your arms look around 19 and waist around 34-35



No she is rubbish trust me  Plus I can't pose in the slightest. I have to get her to take about 50 pics just to get a few that are ok


----------



## Elvia1023

I decided to add in calves before I done chest and tri-ceps today. I done calf presses on the leg press machine. It can be awkward as when you bring your foot back it can hit the machine but if you position them fairly high you can get a great rhythm going. The machine feels very heavy and I started at 25-20 reps and went upto 8 plates a side for about 10 good reps.

For chest I started with db flyes so I could push the weight with those. I make each rep as hard as possible so my max weight of 30kg db's is a decent amount of weight. I proceeded to various machine presses but I was having a few issues with my elbows. The db's only go to 50kg so I moved up to that weight for flat db presses. Tri-ceps were a bt of everything and I kept the weight moderate for most movements. For tri-cep pushdowns the weight was low but I squeezed every rep and got a great pump. 

Today I had 3 scoops of All Day You May and 2 scoops of GAT's PMP and drank that over 3 hours (work out was about 2 1/2 hours). Postwork was a shake of synthepure, special k, strawberries, banana and water. Then not too long after I had beef mince spaghetti bolognese.

Even this low dose of MK-677 is making me tired in the night. I dosed synthetine and synthelamin before and felt amazing. I am always full of energy in the day now. But by the time it gets to about 9pm I am struggling. I take my MK-677 in the morning so I know it is due to that. Last night I was so tired but wanted to do a few things on the comp. I had an espresso but couldn't function and had to go to sleep 30 mins after. 2 scoops of GAT PMP has 650mg caffeine and it did work great whilst training but now I am destroyed.

2moro I will be training legs and I am going to do a lot of supersets for quads and hams.


----------



## monstar845935

I have a question for you elvia, do you get stretch marks when you use syntherol?


----------



## Elvia1023

monstar845935 said:


> I have a question for you elvia, do you get stretch marks when you use syntherol?



No not a single stretch mark.

The only possible issue is fluid retention in my calves. Sometimes I have a big indentation from my sock as my calves have swelled alittle. Although you could look at that swelling as stretching the muscle so good for long term growth


----------



## monstar845935

Elvia1023 said:


> No not a single stretch mark.
> 
> The only possible issue is fluid retention in my calves. Sometimes I have a big indentation from my sock as my calves have swelled alittle. Although you could look at that swelling as stretching the muscle so good for long term growth



Hmm, learn something new every day


----------



## Elvia1023

I am on my way to the airport. Gonna be away for 2 weeks. I have a bottle of syntherol with needles in my luggage. Gonna dose it eod or e3d's whilst away. I have a lot of pm's and will reply when I can. Have a great week everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

The gym here is great and our room is literally a 30 second walk away. My calves have lost water retention and general swelling from not being pinned and they are looking much better. I have been training them hard over here and taking full advantage of a great leg press machine.

My holiday is amazing and pretty much consists of me eating and lying in the sun. My body finally told me stop eating like a pig so I have been suffering (on the toilet) for the last day  I have been eating 3-4k for all 3 meals of the day. Typical breakfast starts with about 10 pieces of bacon, beans, sausages, black pudding, scrambled egg, 3 poached eggs and anything else I can stack on the plate. Then I have a plate of pancakes, waffles, and churros all covered in chocolate sauce. Last plate is always fruit... pineapple, melon, mango, passion fruit etc. Yesterday I had 3 massive rib eye steaks over about 3 hours plus a ridiculous amounts of carbs to go with them. So yes the food is incredible here... as are the Latina waitresses

I looked 7 months pregnant pretty much 24/7 until today thanks to well I won't go into that. I will update when I am back. This just took me about 20mins to write on my phone


----------



## Elvia1023

This was my much smaller breakfast today...












All the sugar and some tadalafil had me looking a bit pumped so took a quick pic ...






We were training before and the gym was empty so had my gf take a quick pic...


----------



## Elvia1023

My holiday is great. I am still training hard and relaxing the rest of the day. I eat 3 times per day and loads of food each meal. Although I have lowered things but still probably eating approx 6k calories per day.

It's a night and day difference being off synthetine. I noticed really fast how the look it brings faded away. I took some tadalafil preworkout today and that has helped with vascularity but my body definitely misses synthetine.

I am looking forward to getting back into a good routine. Mainly because I have been having stomach issues. From going the toilet all the time to barely at all and back again 

Here is a pic from before which is deceiving because I was breathing in with everything I had


----------



## Elvia1023

Training has been good and I am going to miss the leg machines I have over here. Sounds sad but I am looking forward to getting back into a good routine diet wise. I think I have put on 3 inches around my waist over here and I probably needed to lose about 3 inches before I came 

I like being bulky but I look so much better leaner (as we all do). But with me I think I look multiple times better leaner. I have wide hips and even when ripped a fairly big waist. Plus I put weight on around my waist so easily to the point it simply takes away from my look. The bigger I get the bigger my waist does. Sure I could be smarter with my diet at times but I think a more classic physique look would suit me best. 

I will definitely get the leanest I have ever been this year. Plus with syntherol in the right places I think I could look fantastic. So that's my next plan... get the waist down whilst maintaining muscle and even adding to it by using syntherol in the right places. I will carry on bulking for longer first though. I will also be coming down to trt (150mg per week) for the rest of my bulk. I plan to start blasting and cruising with short bursts instead of just staying on constantly  I know with what I have planned and utilizing syntherol, synthetine and syntheselen I can look my best ever. Moreover I can maintain pretty much everything even during my aas cruises.


----------



## Elvia1023

I returned from my vacation 2 days ago. I was a bloated mess on holiday but was really ill the last day so that resulted in me losing a lot of my bloat. It was really bad and I felt hot and cold plus I vomited all night and was literally on the toilet for about 7 hours  The next day I was so weak and felt like I was going to pass out a few times in the day. I wasn't looking forward to the flight home but it turned out much better than I first thought it would be. It was a short illness as I am feeling much better now.

Today was my first day back in the gym after my vacation. I trained calves, chest and forearms. I trained when away but it felt great to be back and I pushed things hard. I dosed 3ml synthetine in my left delt pre workout and I have missed it. I will start syntherol again 2moro in my calves. I took a bottle over with me and needles but decided to leave it for the 2 weeks. I will be doing smaller ed injections from now on and looking forward to progressing through the weeks/months.

Yesterday I dosed 300mg test e and 300mg deca and moving forward will probably do 600mg of both each week. I did earlier write I will be coming down to trt for the rest of my bulk but my plans have changed. I have deca and figured I will use it up before coming down. Then once I have used it I will come down to 150mg test for a cruise before starting a cutting cycle.

As mentioned I will be dosing syntherol in my calves but I plan to start it in my chest too. I am ordering more needles and once I have them I will start a cycle in my chest. I will be following Big A's protocol for chest and I look forward to it.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have had 2 days break from the gym but will be training tomorrow with my girlfriend. Well thats the plan but I train at such a pace/intensity sometimes we decide it's best we train apart  My chest is really sore from the other day which is great. All those lighter weight squeezing reps after the heavier pressing really make a difference. Once I add in my syntherol injs I can see my chest exploding with size so looking forward to it. I know things will be much easier with smaller pins so waiting on them before I start.

Tonight was my gf's cousin's bday party. I didn't drink but snacked on loads of crisp and nuts. Although since coming back my diet had purposely been fairly light just to lose the holiday bloat (which I nearly have). I will start adding in more clean food 2moro and with the hard training, synthetine and aas I know I will add some quality muscle without any fat.

I need slin pins for my cjc-dac which I will be running at 5mg per week for... well I have 6 vials so probably 6 weeks unless I get more. I will also be dosing 6.25mg MK-677 per day. I am going to dose another 300mg test e and 300mg deca pre bed now too. That will be done every 3 days so works out to be 700mg test and 700mg deca per week. I am having a break from oral aas as in the past year I have taken them regularly.

I am really driven and want to train everyday but I know with my current goals it's best I keep it to 3-4 times weekly so will be doing that. I will increase volume in 2 months but right now going to give everything I have each time I walk in the gym but also the time to recover properly.


----------



## Elvia1023

I got in the gym late today and needed to get a shower there so only had about 35 mins to train. I ended up having an amazing workout and barely stopped. Started with leg curls and done them standing using a leg extension machine. Just set after set with each leg with no rest from start to finish. Then I finished with some seated leg curls and 20 rep sets with minimal rest. 

Next was back and I started with lat pulldowns rotating from the front to the back. It's a hammer strength machine so for the back ones I find sitting backwards on the seat feels best. I was doing 15-10 reps of each with no rest. I done some cable rows standing away from the station then one handed rows in the same place. Then some lat rows using a lat pulldown machine and standing on the floor with one foot on the seat and using a hammer grip. Then some machine high rows to complete failure with partials. I finished with a variation of deadlifts using a cable row machine as my back feel fine with those. The pump was incredible and the synthetine and pre workout had me sweating a ridiculous amount.

Post workout meal was crap. I met my mate outside the gym and he was showing me his new gym. There was nothing to eat apart from a McDonalds which is obviously crap. No food is better than none especially since I had only had a smoothie pre training. So I got 2 double cheeseburgers and 6 chicken mcnuggets. Otherwise I have ate good wholsesome food.

I am looking forward to starting syntherol in my chest. Just waiting on more pins then I will start. I have put some aas in there in the past and it was ok so I know syntherol will be easy for me. I will be following Big A's protocol but not sure if I will do 9 or 6 sites. I will start with 9 and see how that goes. If I decide to do 6 I will probably extend the cycle slightly and maybe even up to 2ml per site but time and experience will dictate. Here is his protocol...

INJECTING SYNTHOL IN THE PECS. SYNTHEROL PECS INJECTIONS, How To Do Injections, Injection Instructions, Injection Methods, Injection Guide, Injection Photos, Injection Pictures

DAY 01-10 - 0.5ml per muscle head - 18 injections per day = 90ml
DAY 11-20 - 1ml per muscle head - 18 injections per day = 180ml
DAY 21-30 - 1.5ml per muscle head - 18 injections per day = 270ml
6 WKS MAINTENANCE - 1.5ml per muscle head, per week - 18 injections per week = 162ml

TOTAL ML's: 702ml
TOTAL BOTTLES: 8 bottles of Synthetek's Syntherol
TOTAL PINS: 648 pins needed


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are going good. I didn't mention this but I have minor elbow pain. There was a children's pool on holiday with a big pirate ship... sounds silly but it was really good. I went down one of the slides and banged my elbow on the floor of the pool... obviously it's not designed for someone over 6ft  I also have the reoccuring trap issue but nothing major. I over done the weight with shoulder presses before and felt it alittle. Nothing bad though but I am going to lower all shoulder and chest pressing weights for the next month or so. That was planned for chest anyway once I start the syntherol injects as it would be asking for trouble going for huge lifts with that much oil in my chest. 

As everyone knows I am just getting back into things after my vacation. It's good to be back in my gym and back on the synthetine. I was only off it for nearly 3 weeks but the difference was huge. Everything is building up now and I have lost most of my holiday bloat. I am looking better as each day goes by. I will start slin again in a few days. Looking back at my pics in Dec I was so much fuller when using slin and synthetine together. That combo is literally magic so I will start using it more. I just found a pic I never posted when I was using the slin and synthetine together so will post it now. I posted a similar one but left this one out...






I am thinking now with the aas, synthetine, slin plus the addition of 6.25mg MK-677 per day I can get back to this fullness in a matter of 2 weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have just rested today. My quads are really sore as in struggling to stand from being seated. They will probably be worst 2moro but I love the feeling it can just be annoying at times. I mainly just used the horizontal leg press but killed it. Lots of 20-10 rep sets with no or minimal rest in between. I mainly performed close stance presses to really hit the outer quads. I never pause at the top anymore so always have constant tension on my legs. I also added a few super sets using db squats straight after the presses. I just held a 30kg db in both hands and squatted down. I would say thats the hardest I have trained recently as I ended up on the floor.

My entire back is sore from training the other day too. I really focused on my lats that day and they are really sore which is great for me. Thats the area I want to develop most on my back so I will be doing similar workouts in the future. I really want to get them to pop out more. Obviously I will still hit everything hard but they will be taking priority.

2moro will probably be calves, chest and tri-ceps and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have ordered 3ml syringes, 21G pins for uploading and 26G 1/2 inch pins for injections from sterilesyringes for my syntherol chest cycle. Once I have them I will start and follow the above protocol.

Earlier I trained calves, chest and triceps and it felt amazing. I have tried most things over the years and I always recommend low volume and high frequency approaches. However I love my long high volume workouts and will be carrying on with them for the next few months. Today I trained for 2 1/2 hours... approx 30 mins calves, 80 mins chest, 20 mins tri-ceps and 20 mins abs/stretching.

For calves I started with machine raises but kept the weight to 3 plates a side. I done loads of sets in just over 20 mins using a variety of foot positions, rep speeds and holds. I finished with db tibialis raises with a few sets to complete failure (approx 30 reps each). For chest I only done a max of 2 plates a side but really focused on form and making every rep count. I must have done about 40 sets total and used a mix of machines, bb's, db's and cables. All the usual stuff but I did try some incline barbell presses to the throat which I haven't done for awhile. Tri-ceps a variety of pushdowns for 5 mins then some heavy close grip bench. I finished with tri-ceps dips but using an assisted pull up machine and facing away from it and holding onto the pad and pushing down. If you haven't tried doing dips like that before I recommend giving them a go.

I dosed 3ml synthetine pre workout and will be doing another 3ml soon. I have mainly be doing 3ml per day but going to up it now. I also tried just over a scoop of the preworkout pre kaged. I am guessing what happened to me when doing abs and later on when at home is a result of the pre workout plus the hard training. Basically I started doing machine crunches and they felt great and I done 5 quick sets. I went over to do a few sets of standing rope crunches. On the 1st rep I had a bad muscle spasm in my lower abs. I had to stand there for a min or so. Hey on a positive that 1 min was one of the best and most painful ab workouts of my life  I strecthed then had a shower/sauna. When I got home my chest started spasming. Soon after both my tri-ceps done it too. I have had muscle spasms before but usually just 1 tri-cep but not 4 different areas. They weren't that painful plus they have stopped now anyway. 2moro will likely be an off day so I can recover and kill it on Friday.


----------



## Elvia1023

Post workout today I had a nice treat. Synthepure, chocolate milk, 2 bananas and ice in the nutribullet. I couldn't resist drinking most of it before the pic


----------



## Elvia1023

My diet is 95% clean and I will be adding to it. Today I have ate...

Synthepure, 2 apples, some oats, almond milk and water (rushing out so had a quick breakfast)

4 whole eggs, bread and salad

Chicken, potatoes and salad

Synthepure, pineapple, some oats and water

Beef mince in tomatoe sauce, pasta, tomatoes, peppers

Beef mince in tomatoe sauce, pasta, tomatoes, peppers (made loads so enough for me and my gf plus 2nd meal for me)

Greek yoghurt with watermelon bcaa's in and some white grapes mixed in too.

Pre bed I will probably just have a protein shake with peanut butter. If I cook it will be eggs and salad.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today was an off day from the gym and I feel great. My diet was fairly relaxed today. Pretty much the same stuff but we went to a Turkish kebab place and I got chicken kebab meat, salad and fries. Then shortly after a big chicken mac or whatever it's called in McDonalds. The burgers are different over here... basically a big mac but with 2 chicken breasts.

Yesterday I trained back for 2 hours and calves for 30 mins. Just set after set of a variety of pulldowns and rows. Lots of different grips and techniques used. One that stands out is on the hammer strength lat pulldown instead of using the hand grips I used the actual metal arm so I could use a hammer grip. Well I used that grip, normal grip facing forwards and facing backwards for a tri-set of  approx 10 reps each. I also done a variety (high, low, standing, sat on the floor etc) of cable rows with the rope attachment. Calves was mainly leg press calf presses and seated calf raises using the smith machine.

I am looking forward to starting syntherol in my chest  2moro will probably be arms and calves... maybe shoulder and arms... I will decide 2moro.

I must be growing because look what happened to me the other night...






My head hit the tiled floor and I hurt my back but I saw the funny side


----------



## Elvia1023

I don't have a meal plan but I am trying to generally eat more. From 2moro (Monday) I will start aiming for 8 meals per day. I have about that but some days it may only be 6... even 5. So I will start making sure I have 8 per day and from that it will go up to 9. I have never been one for diet plans but I will be making more of an effort now. Nothing crazy in regards to food consumption from me but just ensuring I am getting consistent calories to grow.

Today I ended up training calves and arms and it was great. Calves were machine raises and db tibialis raises on a flat bench. It was my first time doing tibialis raises this way and they felt great. I went up to a 26kg db for high reps for them. I supersetted bi-ceps and tri-ceps but it was all a bit random. 2 of the supersets were barbell skull crushers straight onto standing bi-cep curls and tri-cep pushdowns followed by cable concentration curls. My workout lasted 1 hour so a short one for me.

3ml synthetine pre workout as usual and I was sweating loads. 2moro I am going to try 5ml synthetine for a change. I will need a towel girl whilst I train at that dose  I have been told the results simply increase as the dose gets higher. I experimented with high doses for short periods earlier in my log and the results were fantastic.

I am starting to look and feel better as each day goes so hopefully that continues. Here is a vid (just taken from you-tube) of the tibialis raises I did earlier today...


db tibialis anterior raise.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Elvia1023

I had lots to do today and came home and started getting ready for the gym. My gf wanted me to stay in and watch a movie and all I will say is she made me an offer I couldn't really refuse so I didn't  I planned to train eod anyway so probably a good thing. 2moro I will be training shoulders and quads. I plan to try 5ml synthetine pre workout. Hopefully I get my needles soon as I will be starting syntherol in my chest straightaway.

Hormones are still 600mg test e and 600mg deca. I have just ordered some adrol and dbol so I will start them when they come. I am thinking 50mg adrol and 30mg dbol but that may change. My appetite is definitely up from MK-677 so food is not an issue. I am only using about 9mg per day and still feel it loads. I had chicken and pasta before and was hungry about 10 mins later. My last meal was a big bowl of oats with chocolate whey and sliced banana mixed in. I say a bowl but I just eat it from the pan as I have no bowls to fit it  I doubt I will be hungry again for atleast 90 mins as that was about 200g carbs and 50g protein and oats always fill me up.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I dosed 5ml synthetine pre workout... I love the stuff. I needed to post a present for my bro's bday and was very late for the post office so ran there. This was not long after injecting 5ml and you should have seen the sweat  I felt embarrassed waiting in there as it was dripping from my head. I had a wool coat on because it is very cold out side so was drying my head with my sleeve  

Then it was time to train shoulders and quads. Great workout and I done a variety of lateral and front raises and presses. I kept the weight moderate for most exercises apart from some machine shrugs. I use a hammer strength shoulder press and put the seat right down and place a mat on it then I stand on the seat. I went up to 5 plates a side for 20 reps. Then done a drop set of 4,3,2 and 1 plates. Just adding when I do smith shrugs I feel like I place my back in an dangerous position as the bar is slightly in front. Therefore I only use 3 plates max for smith shrugs now. With my modified version I can shrug to the side of me. Although I do swop position and move to the front and back of the seat but it still feels much safer for me.

My needles got here fast but they are stuck in customs. Over here everything gets inspected so it shouldn't be long until I have them  I have needles now but I want to have enough for a full cycle as I know how awkward customs are over here so I never want to start then have to stop due to a silly reason such as not having needles. The break from pinning has done me good though and I am ready to really go for it 

I forgot to add that I trained shoulders so good that I wasn't really feeling quads. I warmed them up with leg extensions but thought if I can't give 100% I would rather train them another day. Therefore I trained hips and done 6 sets of both hip adductors and abductors. I will be training calves, hams and quads 2moro


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday I completely destroyed legs and I knew I would be bad today. I can barely walk and they are hurting bad. I haven't done much today and just tried to rest and recover. They are probably the worst they have ever been... you would think I had been shot  

The intensity was huge but the weight I kept fairly light to moderate. I started with calves in the form of standing calf raises in the smith machine. I usually go very heavy with calves now but for standing raises keep it lighter due to my lower back. I guess when I have 5 plates a side I can't get that full extension/hold and it's all abit pointless and dangerous. I went up to 4x 10kg plates a side and done set after set with 10 sec rest in between most. I lowered it to 30kg then 20kg a side... holding the stretched position for upto 5 secs on some reps. Then it was tibialis raises on a flat bench and I went up to a 30kg db.

For hams and quads I supersetted most movements. Leg Extensions and Seated Leg Curls for 40 reps each with no rest. Then upping the weight for 35 reps, 30 then 30 again... the later with most of the stack too. I can't really barbell squat due to my back so I used DB squats elevated up for a deep stretch. Most sets were 25 reps then with my bodyweight to complete failure. I also incorporated pulse squats into some sets. 

Then someone was on the leg press with 5 plates a side and I could barely walk and was out of breath and I asked if I could do a quick set... I got 37 reps... genuinely wanted to fail on about the 4th reps  Then some standing leg curls using the leg extension machine. I finished with some leg and back stretches.

My gf has had a bad virus for over 1 week now. I can tell my body is trying to fight it off. I have had a runny nose and feeling off at times (fever). But I am consuming lots of anti oxidants etc so I think I should be fine. I very rarely get sick even when people around me do. Although that leg workout has probably weakened my immuns system by half overnight 

2moro I plan to train chest and arms but will probably stick to all seated movements  I will dose 5ml synthetine pre workout and my new pre workout Pump Juice Extreme. I am going to enter the Promuscle Transformation Contest so may leave my syntherol chest cycle until 1st April


----------



## Elvia1023

Since coming back from my holiday I have gotten myself in a bad sleeping routine. I never take any sleeping medication etc. I woke up at 5pm yesterday after working all night so I was not pleased as the gym shuts at pm on the w/e. I used MK-677 to my advantage as I upped the dose and no surprise I could sleep later on. I took 25mg and by 8pm I wanted to sleep! I ended up staying up but I woke up feeling refreshed and ready for the gym. Just having some oats and whey with banana then I am going to hit chest and arms


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I trained chest and tri-ceps and dosed 3ml synthetine pre workout. I ended up training my gf for 30 mins so that definitely negatively effected my workout. I ended up having about 50 mins to train and really got into it. I stuck to light-moderate weight and squeezing on every rep. I rotated 3 pressing movements with 2 fly movements then ended with some chest drips. Tri-ceps were a mix of db/barbell standing overhead extensions and some pushdowns. 

I also used the pre workout Pump Juice Extreme and the pump was ridiculous. I could barely shower properly afterwards. I dosed another 3ml synthetine later on after eating oats mixed with protein powder and honey. Since training I have also had a footlong subway with chicken breast and all the salad, bifidus yoghurt with orange pieces, steak with loads of pasta twice and pre bed will be a synthepure shake with lots of cashew nuts.

Things are going great and gonna just add a few more pounds before I start to cut during the Promuscle transformation contest. I will be adding in Genotec Adrol and Dbol at 50mg and 30mg for a few weeks once I have them. I will also be adding in syntheselen again during the contest. Plus starting my syntherol chest cycle on the 1st April. I will also resume syntherol in my calves too. All in all I am going to transform over the next few months. 

Hormones are still 600mg test e and 600mg deca. I am unsure if I will be going down then back up in dose or simply rotating compounds for the contest. I am thinking I will end up on something like 300mg test, 400mg tren e , 400mg mast e and 50-100mg avar per day to look my best.


----------



## Elvia1023

I dosed synthetine sub-q today for a change. I done 2 shots of 2.5ml in my stomach. It always leaves a big bump but it always fades away very quickly. Although if I press my skin in I can still slightly feel it. IM is a much better form of injection for synthetine imo.

Today was back, bi-ceps and forearms. Lots of rows and pulldowns rotated. I kept nearly everything to a max of 2 plates a side and concentrated on form. Although I did do the full weight rack on close grip pulldowns and went up to 3 plates a side for shrugs. For shrugs I done 3 sets with very high reps and pretty much 10 secs rest between sets. 1st set was 1 plate a side for 50 reps, 2 plates for 40 reps and 3 plates for 30 reps. I trained for awhile but was fairly exhausted near the end which is rare for me. Sure I overdo things at times but I was really wiped out today. I believe too much pre workout is the cause so back to a more sensible dose. 

I am feeling good now though. Post workout I had a 1/2 cooked chicken in the fridge and didn't feel like cooking. So I had 1/2 chicken and lots of bread with a raspberry syrup drink  Later on I had spagetti bolognese made with beef mince, peppers, tomatoes and basil. I just had a bifidus natural yoghurt and in an hour so so I will have another serving of spagetti bolognese (I made 3 big ones). Pre bed will be a synthepure shake with 2 spoons of peanut butter.

2moro will likely be a day off as I have trained 2 days running. We are also viewing an apartment and I have to go to France later on too.

I should also mention you may notice there won't be any talk of synthepure smoothies this week. Reason being the nutribullet I have used daily for 2 years was broken when my gf used it for the first time! She pushed the plastic cup down really hard and twisted it so the little plastic things snapped off. I don't have any spare large cups so will have to order new ones. I may even just get a new blender but will see what ones they have over here. She is not allowed to use my nespresso machine now


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are good and my body is pretty much sore all over at different degrees. Today was an off day but I wanted to go to the gym. I was thinking of ways to go and not for it to effect recovery too much. I figured I would isolate rear delts and calves for a workout. I actually started getting my bag ready but my gf needed my help with something important so I left it. Probably a good thing as I need sufficient recovery time over the next few weeks. During the transformation contest when I start cutting I am going to pretty much be training everyday.

The lighter weight and squeezing my chest on every rep is really working great and I have already seen an improvement. So I will have a much better base for when I start my syntherol cycle. I think once I start cutting and bring my waist in that will only add to the look of my chest too.

I didn't dose synthetine today for a change but will be dosing 5ml pre workout 2moro. I will keep it at that but later will be upping things plus adding syntheselen in too.

We have gone for a new apartment so we should be moving very soon. It's not in such a beautiful area but it is bigger and will make life so much easier. It will make dieting so much easier as we will have room for a proper fridge/freezer and cooker. Although it's unfurnished so we are gonna have to buy everything as soon as we move.


----------



## Elvia1023

On Wed I trained calves and rear delts. Putting these small areas in their own day really allowed me to focus on each. I usually go heavy with calf presses on the leg press machine but kept it at only 4 plates a side. I started with high reps but soon went to approx 10 reps with 5 secs rest for multiple sets. I would change the distance between my feet for each set plus turn them in slightly too. By lowering the weight I could really focus on getting a full stretch and holding it for every rep. I also went up to 30kg db tibialis raises on a flat bench for approx 30 slow reps. It's Friday now and my calves are hurting bad so I must have worked them good. Rear delts was just set after set of various raises using db's and cables and they felt great.

On Thurs I trained hips, glutes, hams, lower back then shoulders. I have an issue with my right hip so kept the weight light just to work the area and it seems to have done me great. I went heavier for hams and glutes but nothing too heavy. My hams were burning from static holds etc. Shoulders were various front and side rasies with some machine presses. I finished with a set of 100 reps on the lateral raise machine. I barely got 50 and to get the other 50 I had to stop about 15 times so it was brutal. By the end I couldn't life my arms up.

I have had a few treats recently just because I know I won't have any for 3 months during the transformation contest. This will be the first time I have ever dieted properly and I plan to be 100% with everything. I have been dosing 3-5ml synthetine pre workout and it's always great. I am looking forward to adding in syntheselen and will be using the combo to get me as ripped as possible.

I uploaded deca from my new but last vial the other night and dropped the vial on the tiled floor. It looked ok but as I picked it up the oil started coming out from the bottom. I was gutted as I have no more. So it is 600mg test from now on plus the dbol and adrol I will be adding. I may double the test to 1.2g's for a short time to compensate. I never feel great on high test though but will probably still up it.

My syntherol chest cycle will be starting soon


----------



## Elvia1023

The gym was closed on Friday so I trained today and will be training 2moro too. Today was chest and bi-ceps to mix things up. Although I only had 10 mins for bi-ceps but I done some fast paced sets so it was more than enough. For chest I mainly used barbells and the smith machine. I have been using a lot of machines recently to really squeeze the muscle so changed things up. The weight was moderate for most exercises for 20-15 reps. 

I started with decline barbell presses only going to 2 plates a side but doing higher reps and never resting for more than 30 secs between sets. Then on to cable crossovers for 15 rep sets. Back to pressing in the form of incline barbell presses to the neck for 20-15 reps. Again only 2 plates a side for the incline presses too. I moved onto some db flyes for 1 set and straight onto machine flyes for a burnout set. I was going to go onto bi-ceps but decided to do some floor presses for a complete change. I haven't done these for a very long time and they felt great. I went up to 6 x 10kg plates a side and used the smith machine. Bi-ceps was mainly some fast paced cable curls then DB preacher curls rotating from one arm to the other with no rest for about 6 sets. I ended with some fairly heavy reverse cable curls for 2 sets of about 10 reps. Today's workout lasted about 50 mins.

I seem to be getting fuller by the day now and I haven't even started dbol or adrol. My chest has probably never looked so full ever post workout today. My arms were the same and I felt great. It's all from 5ml synthetine, 1 scoop of pump juice extreme and 20mg tadalafil pre workout. That combo is ridiculous so I will use it again 2moro for when I train back and tri-ceps


----------



## Elvia1023

Back and Tri-Ceps today and it felt great. I try to add in different exercises/angles everytime I train a body part. I started my workout with straight arm pulldowns and from there pretty much didn't stop for 10 mins. I guess you could call it a giant set using multiple exercises. Today I done a bit of everything but really focued on isolating the lower lats on two of my rowing movements. For every rep I make sure I bring my elbows back as far as possible and squeeze hard then on the negative I stretch my lats out as much as possible. These slight modifications in my training are definitely making a difference. I have done them in the past but would be too concerned with lifting as much weight as possible. I did still lift heavy just not as much as humanly possible for me. So today my working sets for machine rows were with 4-5 plates a side. Plus the full weight rack for lat pulldowns and a variation of deadlifts using the cable row machine.

I still haven't bought a new blender but will as I miss my synthepure smoothies. I love the natural flavour so still have shakes but just mix it with water. I usually eat a tablespoon or 2 of peanut butter with my shakes too.

As I have no deca now I have decided to double my test dosage for the next month before tapering it down. I have no other aas so figured I might as well. So my cycle will be 1.2g test for the next month. I still haven't picked up my dbol/adrol but will add them in when I have them too.


----------



## Elvia1023

The gym is closed today plus I have lots of things to get done so will probably stay at home and get caught up. Everywhere is shut over here today so not too much to do anyway. For my first meal I just had a synthepure shake with 2 spoons of peanut butter. My gf bought some special k with raspberries/strawberries so I will have some of that soon. When she gets up I will cook us eggs with salad and bread. I have 3 packs of meat so will probably go through all of them today with rice or pasta and salad.

I have been saying I am on 600mg test but it's actually 250mg per ml so been on 500mg per week with 600mg deca. I stated I will double but gonna change that to 1ml eod so that will be 875mg per week. I started with 1ml last night so will just carry that on for the next month.

Syntheselen will be added in at 5ml per day from next week. I will dose that with 5ml synthetine to start with. Then I will likely up that as time passes. I want to try a high dose for the last month of the transformation contest. Last time I experimented with high doses it only lasted a few days but I could see/feel the difference straightaway.


----------



## squatster

You ever figure how much all this cost per month for supplements and juice?


----------



## Elvia1023

squatster said:


> You ever figure how much all this cost per month for supplements and juice?



I am an affiliate so thats why I promote the brand so when guys use my code I get money in my synthetek account. With that money I can buy products. Anyone can be an affiliate and it's a good way to help with buying products. I don't pay that much. I used to pay for everything and it cost quite a lot so the affiliate program is a big helping hand. They are worth the price so it doesn't bother me paying. But sure getting a big supply of syntherol is not cheap but it's the only brand I trust. If a guy ever wants to buy a large amount of bottles and will do a log of their cycle you can email them and get a discount (I did).

I get all my gear for free so that's not an issue. 

Supplements cost me a lot. All my pre workouts and intra powders definitely add up.

Food is the biggest expense especially living here. I probably spend $1500 per month on food for myself.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today was calves, hams and quads. Last week I trained legs so hard I could barely walk for at least 5 days. I was really bad so I thought train hard but don't go over the top. I started with calves on the horizontal leg press for multiple sets of 20-15 reps and just aiming for the burn/pump. Next came db tibialis raises on a flat bench moving up to a 32kg db for over 30 reps. Then calf presses on the leg press machine and I went heavy on these and most sets were about 12-10 reps. Next were hamstrings and the seated leg curl machine. I started with 40, 30 then 20 reps. Then a few more sets of 20 reps with the last one including about 30 partials. Then came some sumo leg presses for approx 20 reps and finished with standing leg curls. My main quad exercise was the leg press and I started with 40 reps and kept all sets above 20 reps. For the 40 rep sets I would do 5 normal reps and 5 partials rotating till I got to 40. Then came some leg extensions for 20 super slow reps. I finished with 1 set of db lunges until failure then straight to bodyweight lunges until complete failure. I think I was training for 2 hours and my legs are burning now.

Post workout I had a footlong subway. Later I had some turkey breast with jasmine rice. Now I will have bifidus yoghurt with mango pieces. Then probably 5 whole eggs with bread and salad. Pre bed will be synthepure with 2 table spoons of peanut butter. After the 1st April I won't be having anything like subway unless I allow myself a cheat meal. No lattes or cappuccinos either ... just espresso

I like to have short breaks from everything even if it is solely good for you. I haven't been using synthergine recently so will restart it 2moro. I still haven't got my dbol/adrol so will definitely need the synthergine for that.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I trained chest, shoulders and tri-ceps. For chest I mainly stuck to hammer strength machines and squeezing the muscle through every rep. For shoulders I used a mixture of things and hit them hard. There was a barbell pushed against a weight stand so I done some kneeling one arm shoulder presses using the barbell. I went up to 2 plates for each arm on those. Then came front raises holding a 20kg plate with both hands and finishing with 10kg for high reps. Standing smith machine presses and behind the back cable lateral raises. I finished with some db shrugs... going up to 42kg db's for high reps. For tri-ceps I done cable pushdowns, db side extensions and overhead barbell extensions. I finished with some ab machine twists and crunches then some ab work on a bench. The workout probably lasted 2 hours or so. 

I will be eating solely clean food from now on. For the next month there will still be plenty of carbs but everything will be clean. My hardest challenge will be not drinking milk but I am going to do it. Milk is ok as I have drank it all my life but I want to challenge myself so gonna stop it. For a treat I will allow myself one cup of tea on a sunday  I have aminos on the way so will be drinking them throughout each day to stay hydrated and supply my body with constant amino acids.

I started synthergine today so feeling good about that. A healthy liver will only help my progress over the next few months. Syntheselen will be started 2moro and looking forward to it


----------



## Elvia1023

All I have done is rest today which I needed as I was a bit worn out from a very busy and sleep deprived few days. We move out in 2 weeks so looking forward to getting settled in my new place. It will make dieting much easier as here we have no room for a proper freezer so I can't store any food (mainly meat) for more than a few days. 

My needles have been stuck in customs for over 2 weeks so hopefully I get them soon. Then I will start my syntherol cycle and all the fun can begin


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been so busy recently and stayed up all Sunday night. Not ideal but I decided to have a pre workout at 8am and head to the gym. I had another pre workout as I trained. I trained calves and back with rear delts for 2 1/2 hours. I was struggling at the start but the extra pre workout kicked in and it felt great. I lifted heavy for some movements so 4 plates a side for seated low lat rows for high reps and 5 plate a side machine shrugs (stood on the seat of the hammer strength shoulder press machine).

Yesterday I fell asleep at 1pm till 7pm which is not good. But I was able to sleep a normal time in the night and got up at 5am. So now I am in a good routine so it worked out well. My sleeping has been all over the place recently. I should add I don't take sleeping aids or painkillers or anything dodgy like that. MK-677 is more than enough to help me sleep 

It's early now so I am going to have a busy and productive day. I will go the gym in the afternoon then meet my mate early evening. I am finally picking up my dbol and adrol so looking forward to starting. Right now I am on 500mg sust per week but that will soon change. I haven't injected synthetine or syntheselen the last few days but will start 2moro. I will finally buy a newspaper today and get my transformation contest pics taken. I have stayed off synthetine and syntheselen purposely as I don't want my veins popping out in my before pics 

I took this pic on my way to the gym early yesterday morning...


----------



## Elvia1023

My plan for the next 3 months is to get ripped and get my waist down. Although I will be eating a healthy and well balanced diet so nothing extreme like fish only.  I plan to lower dairy products so no more 1-2 litres of milk per day! I will have some milk in my morning oats and maybe the occasional bifidus yoghurt. No more big loafs of bread in a day  Everything else will be lean meats with greens and synthepure shakes with fruits (mainly berries). The last 2 meals will be protein and fats utilizing some top quality almond and cashew butter amongst other things. Over the contest I will lower carbs and play about with carb cycling and a few other things.

Syntherol will be used in various body parts but a full cycle for my chest. I will use it in various muscles to give them slightly more "pop" and add to my overall transformation.


----------



## rangerjockey

I have to post here, I recieved some synthelamin last night with some other stuff as well.  I used 1 ml of the synthelamin and today I feel a ton of energy, vitamin B energy, focused, sharp full attention.  This stuff is fantastic!  cant wait to try the fat transporter.  What have I been waiting for.....?


----------



## Elvia1023

rangerjockey said:


> I have to post here, I recieved some synthelamin last night with some other stuff as well.  I used 1 ml of the synthelamin and today I feel a ton of energy, vitamin B energy, focused, sharp full attention.  This stuff is fantastic!  cant wait to try the fat transporter.  What have I been waiting for.....?



That's great to know matey. You will love synthetine too. Synthetine is probably my favourite synthetek product


----------



## Elvia1023

I have started a new log to show my changes over the next few months. Here is the link...

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-discussion/39801-getting-ripped-synthetek.html#post290370


----------

